# Weekly Competition 2022-35



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R F R U2 R U' R' U R' F U2
*2. *R' F R U' R' U' F R2 U' F R2
*3. *U2 R U' F' R' U' R' U' F U' R
*4. *U' R2 F U2 R U' R' F2 U' F R
*5. *R' U' F U' F U2 F U F2 R U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 U B' R F2 R' D U' R F2
*2. *D2 R' D R F L' F' U' R2 U2 B L2 U2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 F2
*3. *L' F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L' D F' L' F' R2 F' D2 B R' D U
*4. *L2 U D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B2 U B2 F' L' B2 D B' L' D'
*5. *U' F' R' B' R U D' B' L B2 R F2 B2 L2 U2 L F2 D' R

*4x4x4*
*1. *U B2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 D2 B R F2 U L' F R D L2 Uw2 R2 B' L' Fw2 L' Fw2 D2 L' Uw2 L' F' R' Uw L D B' Uw' F Rw' Uw Rw2 U' L Fw
*2. *U' F' U R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 U' F2 L' B2 F' R' D2 R' B' R' Uw2 R B2 L U Fw2 Rw2 U L' Fw2 D2 F2 D Fw' Rw2 D' B Rw2 U Rw' Fw' Uw U2 B' Rw Fw'
*3. *R2 B2 D2 R' D B2 U' F2 U L2 F' D2 U2 R2 F U2 F' U2 L2 Rw2 U Fw2 Uw2 L B2 L2 Uw2 U L' U B2 Fw Uw2 Fw F' Uw2 L2 Uw' Rw F2 Uw2 D' Fw' B2
*4. *B U2 R2 B2 L' B' D B U2 B' D2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 D2 R F Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw2 R D' B2 R2 Uw2 L Uw2 D U' Fw Uw2 R' B R D' Rw B' Uw L D2 Fw2 Uw'
*5. *B R' D2 L B' D' U' F L2 U B2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 D L2 Fw2 R Uw2 L B' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L Fw2 F' L2 B2 Uw B2 L' F R B Rw' Fw B R2 Uw Fw2 L

*5x5x5*
*1. *R2 B2 Lw2 Rw2 D Dw2 U2 L2 F Rw Bw' L' Uw L B2 U2 Lw2 Dw2 F2 Lw' Uw Fw Bw' D F2 L' Lw2 Uw L D2 Dw Rw' U F Dw Lw' Fw2 F U' Bw' R Bw2 R2 Fw F2 Uw2 Rw B' Fw2 Rw2 Bw Uw' Lw' D2 B L' Fw Rw Lw Dw'
*2. *Fw2 Bw' Rw2 D' Lw Dw2 Lw Bw D2 Fw' D2 F Uw' B U2 B U2 Lw' D2 Lw2 D Fw2 Bw' F R' Fw2 Lw' R' Uw' Rw' B2 Dw2 Fw2 F2 Lw Rw2 F2 L D Uw B' F2 D' Lw' Dw R2 Uw U Rw Uw2 R' Uw2 D2 F2 Uw2 Bw Fw2 F' Rw' Uw2
*3. *Lw2 Uw2 D B Dw Fw Uw' Fw Uw D2 L2 Lw Fw R2 F Fw U2 Uw Dw' Rw Uw' Dw2 Fw' Rw2 Dw2 F D2 Lw R' L' Fw2 R2 U Bw Lw' Fw2 U' Bw D U Fw' D R U2 Dw2 D Bw' Fw Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 L' F' Lw' Rw' Fw2 B2 L R D2
*4. *Fw Uw' F U2 Bw' Fw Lw2 Dw' D R' Uw2 D' Dw U R2 Uw' U' D2 Dw2 F2 U Fw' U2 Rw' D' Uw2 L2 Lw F2 Dw2 Rw Bw Fw' Rw2 B Bw2 Lw F Dw F' Lw2 Dw2 D Bw Fw' F U2 Lw U Dw2 F D Fw2 D B2 Rw' R Uw2 F' L2
*5. *B2 L2 Uw2 L2 D2 F R' F B' Bw' Rw' Bw2 Uw2 R B Uw Dw2 Lw R' Fw' Rw2 D U2 Fw R' Fw2 Lw Rw' L' B' Rw2 B2 R' Lw2 Dw2 F Lw' U Fw' D2 Fw Bw Lw2 L' Uw2 U Rw2 U' R' L' Dw2 Uw2 U D' Lw' L Bw' Lw' B' Lw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *L Rw' 3Rw 3Uw2 3Fw 3Uw2 Bw Dw2 D Bw Lw2 3Uw2 Bw' Dw2 D2 B' Lw' Fw' Lw2 Uw' Fw2 Lw2 R' B Fw Bw' Uw 3Fw' 3Uw' Fw2 Uw' B D' Bw' Dw Bw' Lw' B2 3Rw' U R' B2 D B2 Dw2 Uw2 D' L D Lw2 R2 Fw' U2 3Rw' Lw' Rw' F R Rw B' D' Dw2 Fw' F Dw2 L2 B2 3Uw2 Uw' B' Fw2 Dw' 3Fw' F' R2 Uw2 F2 Lw2 Fw' 3Rw2
*2. *3Rw B' 3Rw R2 F Rw2 R' 3Rw 3Fw 3Rw Bw2 B F2 3Fw' D 3Rw R Lw2 L2 Bw' D2 F Dw' F' Rw2 F2 L' 3Rw' F2 3Uw Rw2 D2 3Uw2 U2 Rw Fw' 3Fw' F 3Uw2 U' B2 R U2 Bw' Lw2 D2 Dw2 Lw 3Fw Dw' 3Fw' F' R Rw Bw' D' Dw F' 3Fw' L' B2 Lw D U B' Fw2 Dw2 R Bw2 3Uw U' Rw' Uw' Bw R U2 L U Uw F
*3. *Uw L Bw D2 Rw' Uw2 R U' F2 Rw' Uw2 R2 F' L B2 Lw' Rw2 3Uw' R 3Fw L2 B' U2 Fw 3Fw2 B Lw2 R' U2 B' Fw' U Bw' Fw' 3Rw' B' U2 R' Lw' Rw L2 D' L D2 3Rw Bw2 Dw' U2 R' F2 Rw D' L 3Rw2 R' U D' B2 Dw2 Lw' U Uw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 Dw' Rw 3Uw2 U2 Bw 3Fw2 Fw' 3Rw Bw' Fw' Rw' Lw' Uw' 3Fw' Dw2 Bw'
*4. *3Rw F' 3Uw2 R2 F2 Fw R2 Lw F' R2 F' 3Fw' Bw D' 3Fw Bw Dw' Bw' 3Rw2 Fw' Uw2 R' 3Rw' U 3Rw2 R Dw2 Lw2 Bw2 L' 3Fw Fw' B 3Uw' Rw' B' 3Rw' L2 R' 3Uw' L2 B R Dw2 L Lw' F2 B2 Dw' Bw2 Uw Dw L2 Fw' Rw2 Uw Rw R Bw' Lw Dw' Bw Lw Rw U2 L' Dw2 U B2 Lw2 Bw Dw Uw U2 3Rw 3Fw2 Rw' 3Rw2 Lw2 F2
*5. *Lw2 Bw 3Uw Uw D' Bw F' Dw' R2 D2 Rw D' L2 Lw 3Rw2 F2 3Rw' Rw2 Fw' D' F U2 L Rw Dw L2 Lw U2 3Uw' 3Fw' Lw' R2 Rw 3Uw2 3Rw2 R' Rw Fw' R' 3Uw Uw' U 3Rw D' Lw' 3Fw R2 L2 Lw Uw' Fw2 L Bw' Dw2 3Uw2 Fw F D Dw' 3Rw' Bw2 L' R B' Bw2 R' Rw 3Rw2 3Uw' B R' F Lw2 L2 U' Dw' Rw2 B Lw D'

*7x7x7*
*1. *Uw R' 3Bw' F' U2 Uw 3Fw' 3Lw2 B' F' Fw Uw' U R D' 3Rw' B2 Dw 3Lw2 3Fw2 Uw' B' D Rw Uw2 F U' 3Dw' Dw' D2 Uw2 Lw' Rw F 3Uw2 B' U' B2 3Bw2 3Lw2 3Dw' 3Fw L2 D2 R' 3Uw' F' 3Fw' Dw2 U2 Lw' 3Dw' B 3Bw Uw' D U2 R Rw U' F2 B' R2 Dw' 3Bw2 F2 Rw 3Dw 3Bw L2 Lw2 R 3Lw2 3Rw2 Fw2 U' B2 U2 R' 3Uw2 Rw' F' D L Uw2 Fw2 F2 3Dw' U2 Bw2 3Uw' R' 3Fw F2 3Bw2 Fw2 B2 3Rw' Bw L
*2. *3Lw 3Rw2 3Fw Dw' Lw Bw' Dw' F' 3Rw' 3Bw L' Fw2 Dw 3Bw2 Lw 3Bw' Fw2 3Lw' R2 D2 3Rw B R' Uw' R2 Lw Uw' 3Bw' U2 B2 Rw' Uw L 3Uw2 Rw2 Fw F' 3Lw2 3Rw' B D F2 Lw 3Fw' 3Lw2 U2 Uw' 3Fw2 Uw 3Dw Dw2 Lw R' Fw2 3Lw' Uw F2 B' D' 3Lw' B2 Bw Lw F' R' Uw 3Rw2 U 3Lw L' B2 Bw' 3Uw U' L' 3Dw2 R' Rw' 3Dw' F' Lw L2 Bw2 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Lw F2 Bw R2 3Bw2 L D R2 3Fw2 F U Dw2 Fw D' 3Rw2
*3. *3Rw2 Uw D Rw2 Dw 3Uw R Dw2 3Dw2 3Bw2 Fw' Lw' Uw2 3Fw 3Rw' 3Bw' U 3Bw Lw R' Rw2 3Lw 3Rw2 Uw' Fw2 F2 Bw L 3Lw2 Rw' B Lw 3Bw2 Fw Bw2 Lw2 Dw Lw' 3Lw Uw R2 Lw2 Dw 3Fw 3Dw Lw2 Uw2 3Uw' L Rw 3Fw' F R2 Dw B2 Rw' R' Fw2 Dw Rw' Fw' B R2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 3Uw' Lw' B 3Rw' B 3Rw' 3Lw' 3Dw2 F D Lw' Uw2 3Bw F2 R Lw L2 3Uw' U' Fw 3Dw' Fw2 3Bw Bw2 U Lw B' D2 L2 3Rw2 3Bw' Dw' 3Fw
*4. *3Dw2 3Uw' F2 3Rw' 3Fw2 3Lw 3Rw2 F2 3Lw Uw U2 Rw U Fw D 3Dw F2 3Bw2 Rw2 3Bw 3Fw F2 R 3Uw R B2 F' 3Rw' 3Fw2 U2 F2 3Uw' Lw2 U R Fw2 B2 3Uw 3Rw' Uw Fw2 R' Uw D2 3Dw 3Fw' 3Uw R Lw 3Bw2 Rw2 Lw Dw' Rw' D2 Bw2 Lw' 3Rw 3Fw Fw2 F2 Lw F' 3Dw' F 3Lw Uw' Dw2 Bw' R2 3Lw' Rw 3Rw Lw2 Uw' D' L' Uw2 3Fw2 Lw2 D2 Fw2 Lw' 3Uw L2 3Rw U' 3Bw' 3Fw2 Rw 3Bw' F' Rw R2 U2 R U2 L F' Bw
*5. *3Uw2 F U2 3Bw' F' Rw 3Uw' R2 Rw2 Lw2 U' Dw' L D2 Rw' 3Uw 3Bw' Rw D L Bw2 3Dw' 3Fw2 3Uw' B2 F2 U2 Dw D2 Fw2 Uw' 3Dw' Bw 3Lw Dw' 3Bw2 B' Bw Fw Lw2 3Bw2 3Fw' Rw2 3Rw' B2 Dw 3Fw2 Dw2 R2 L2 F 3Bw2 Dw2 3Lw2 Bw' 3Lw' Rw2 3Uw U2 Dw2 Bw 3Dw' Fw L2 Bw 3Dw2 3Fw' 3Bw2 L' 3Fw' 3Bw Dw Rw2 L2 Bw' 3Dw' 3Lw L Bw 3Fw Lw R' 3Lw' Uw 3Lw Rw' Uw2 B2 Lw2 Fw 3Uw2 3Rw Fw 3Uw L Uw Lw2 Rw2 3Uw2 3Dw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F R U2 R' F U' F U' F' U2
*2. *U2 R U' R2 F R U R U' F' R2
*3. *U2 R U2 F U' F2 R U R U2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' L' U2 F2 D2 F L2 U' F D2 R2 B D2 F R2 L D F Rw
*2. *U2 F' U' L2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 L' B F L B2 R F2 U L2 Uw2
*3. *U L D' B' U' B2 R2 B' U2 L U2 D2 R2 F' U2 B' U2 F2 U2 D2 Fw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F L2 F' L2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 B R2 F2 L' D2 U R' D B2 U' F2 Uw2 F' R2 Uw2 D2 L' Fw2 Uw2 D2 B' L' U' F' Uw F2 U' L Uw' Fw Uw' R2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw B y'
*2. *F2 R2 L2 D2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R L F R2 U F D U2 F R Fw2 Uw2 F' Uw2 U2 B' Uw2 R F2 R2 L D2 B' Uw' U2 L' U B2 Uw2 D Fw Rw' B R2 Uw U2 Fw' z' y'
*3. *U2 D2 B2 R D2 L' B2 R F2 D2 U' R2 F' U2 L2 F U B' R' Uw2 Rw2 D' R Uw2 D F2 U' R U' Rw2 D Fw' D2 R2 L' Fw Rw Fw D' Fw Rw B U' x'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' Lw Fw B' U L Lw Bw' L' F' R Uw' Rw Lw2 F' Bw2 R2 Rw Fw' Bw' D Lw' Bw D R' B' U Fw Bw2 L' F L' Lw Rw2 Bw' R Bw2 F' R' U' R' Fw Rw F2 B' U' Uw2 R' Fw' L2 F Uw' F2 Rw2 Bw' F2 D' L' Bw' B' 3Rw2
*2. *U Dw Rw' Uw2 Dw' Fw2 L2 Uw B L Rw' R2 D U' Rw2 U B2 Bw D2 F2 Fw Uw' R2 Uw2 Fw Bw2 L' Fw2 Uw R' D' Dw' F' Lw2 U2 B' Fw' Lw2 D2 L Uw F Rw' L' F L Uw2 R' F2 Uw' B Uw R Dw' R' F D' Fw Bw' 3Rw2
*3. *Fw2 Uw D2 Dw2 Rw2 U' Lw Uw' Dw2 B F2 Rw' L Bw Dw' Uw' L2 D2 Fw2 R' D B' Fw F' Lw2 Rw' B2 U D' Dw2 Bw B D' U Uw2 Dw' Rw2 U' L' Bw R Dw Rw2 Lw2 F' Dw' Lw Dw' Rw2 Bw2 U Dw' R2 U' R2 L' Lw Uw' Dw2 Bw 3Rw2 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U D2 3Fw Uw' R' Dw 3Rw L2 U2 Rw' Lw2 L2 D2 Lw F2 Rw' Uw' F2 3Uw R2 B U2 3Fw2 3Uw2 U L' D Bw B' L 3Rw Rw' Bw2 3Uw Bw' B2 R2 3Rw 3Fw' B' U' L2 Bw2 Rw' Uw2 Lw Rw2 Uw' R2 Fw F2 Lw2 Dw Bw2 B2 Rw' B R' D' 3Fw' F' Bw U F' 3Rw' Lw2 L2 F 3Rw' U' 3Rw' B' Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 D2 R L' z y

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 3Uw2 3Fw D L2 Lw' F Dw Lw' R 3Dw2 3Lw D2 R2 U' Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 3Bw' 3Lw 3Bw' Fw L Rw2 3Lw' D2 3Rw2 F D F2 3Lw' D2 3Dw L' Fw' Dw' 3Fw2 Dw 3Dw2 3Fw2 3Lw Fw 3Uw 3Lw Rw L R Lw' Bw R2 F2 Lw' 3Uw 3Fw' F L 3Fw2 Uw B Fw2 Bw' 3Lw2 3Bw' Lw2 Dw' 3Dw2 D' 3Fw' D2 3Dw 3Lw2 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Dw 3Uw' Dw R' U Rw2 Uw 3Bw' U' Fw2 R 3Bw 3Uw B2 U' Fw 3Bw B 3Rw2 B 3Dw 3Bw F2 Lw2 F' U2 x2 y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L' B L' U' F' R2 F D' L2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 D L2 D2 L' Fw' Uw2
*2. *B2 L' U F2 L' F D2 B' R2 U B2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 L' F2 Rw' Uw'
*3. *D F2 U' B' R2 B2 D2 B2 L F2 L2 F R U' R F2 L2 B2 Rw Uw'
*4. *D2 L B2 D R2 D U2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 U' B2 R' D R' F' L D Fw Uw
*5. *R2 U D2 R2 U2 R2 B R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 F' D' R' D2 B F2 D' R2 Fw Uw'
*6. *D' F' R D F2 L F2 U' F2 U2 F D2 B' U2 F2 U2 F D' L2 Fw' Uw'
*7. *D L2 B2 F2 D2 U R2 U2 L F' L D2 L' R' D' L' U2 B' L2 Uw'
*8. *L2 R2 D2 F' D2 U2 R2 D R' B2 L2 F' R' F2 U2 F2 D' R' Fw Uw'
*9. *U2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 R F D2 F' D' U2 L B D2 U2 F2 Rw Uw2
*10. *U' R' U' R2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 F' D2 R' U B' L U' L' B2 Uw
*11. *F R2 B' L' U' R2 D' F D R2 B2 U B2 D2 R D R
*12. *B2 L' F' U D B2 R' U2 L' B D' R2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 D L' Fw Uw2
*13. *D L2 D' L2 U2 L2 B F L B' F D' R' F R B L' D2 Rw2
*14. *U' F2 R' D2 L2 R' F2 D2 R F R B' D' F2 D' L2 B2 F' Rw' Uw
*15. *R' B R U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 R' D2 U R' F' D U' Rw Uw'
*16. *L2 U2 B L2 B D2 F U' B2 L' B F U B2 L D2 B2 U Rw' Uw2
*17. *L B2 D2 B' U2 L2 F U2 B D2 L D2 F2 R F' D' F2 L' F2
*18. *F D' L2 U' F D F L' F R U' D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U Fw' Uw2
*19. *L2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F' U B2 U' L' U2 L F' L B D U2 Rw' Uw
*20. *F2 D' R2 F2 D' U R2 U B D R2 D R' B2 D L' R F Rw2
*21. *F D' B2 R2 U' D2 R' F' R2 U2 D2 R D2 B2 L2 D2 F' L' B2 Rw' Uw
*22. *U L U2 F2 D R2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 B L D' R2 U B' D' Rw Uw2
*23. *L R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 D U2 B R' U2 L' U F U' B R' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*24. *B' L R2 U L2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 U F L' U L' R2 F' L' B F2 Rw' Uw2
*25. *D' F2 L F' R' L U' B U2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 D R U F2
*26. *D R' U L2 B2 L U2 L2 F2 L' B2 R' B2 U' B U F' L R2 D
*27. *B U' D2 L B2 L D2 R F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U R F2 R F R B Uw
*28. *F U2 D2 R L U' B' R L2 B R2 L2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 F D Fw'
*29. *R B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L' R' B2 F U R D' U' B2 U L' D' R' Fw'
*30. *L' R2 F R2 D2 F' D2 B' F' R2 U R' B L' D F' R2 D U2 Rw Uw
*31. *U B D' B2 L2 F R F' L' F2 R F2 R D2 R B D2 F Rw'
*32. *L2 F' D' R U F U2 L F B' L2 U2 B D2 F D F U Fw' Uw2
*33. *B L' R2 D2 F R2 F' U2 B2 U2 F' L2 R D' F2 R B' R2 D F Rw'
*34. *U' B2 F D' R2 U' L2 D2 F L B' U F2 U2 R' F2 U' R' Uw
*35. *R' D2 F' D2 F' D2 F' D2 F L2 F2 R' B' F2 U' F R' D'
*36. *D R D2 F2 L D2 U2 B2 F2 R F D B' D R B2 F R B U2 Fw' Uw'
*37. *L2 F2 R U B2 D L2 U R2 F2 D' F2 L' D' R' D U2 B F Rw Uw
*38. *F2 D2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 R2 B2 R2 D' L' R' U' B R2 U' R' F' Uw'
*39. *R D F U B D L' U' L2 D B2 U D' L2 U2 R D B' D2 Rw' Uw
*40. *R D2 B2 R2 D2 L F2 D2 L U2 R' F' L D U B' L U' B R Fw Uw2
*41. *D F2 U' R' L2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 U2 B' D' F D R2 D2 L Fw' Uw'
*42. *L' B2 R2 D U R2 B2 U F2 R D2 R2 F2 D U2 B U2 B2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*43. *U' R2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' F R' D' B U2 B2 U' L U' L' U' Rw2 Uw2
*44. *R' U B2 D U L2 R2 U' B R B R' F' D F' D B L' B' Rw
*45. *B L F U' F' B D2 F U F2 R2 D' R2 U D2 B2 F U2 L Fw
*46. *B' U L2 D F2 U' F2 D B2 R' D L D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 R' B Rw Uw
*47. *B2 D R2 F2 U F2 R F2 B D2 L2 D2 B' L2 F R2 D F L Fw' Uw2
*48. *D' B2 R U2 B L2 U2 B L F' D' F2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 U D2 Fw Uw2
*49. *F2 L2 D B2 L' R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 R D B2 D F' U B' D2 Fw Uw
*50. *B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 B' D F' U' B' U2 R' F2 R F2 Rw Uw2
*51. *U F D' F2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D2 B' D2 R2 D2 L' U' R' D' Fw' Uw'
*52. *D L2 F' D2 L' F2 R' L2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' F' R' Uw'
*53. *B2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 D' U R B' D B' F D2 U F2 R2 D U' Fw
*54. *D' F' B' U' R2 D2 R' D' L' D' F' R D2 R' L F2 R2 L D2 Fw Uw'
*55. *U2 F' R B2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 R' B2 R2 D2 B L R F L' Uw'
*56. *L2 D U2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 R F' L B2 R2 B' L' R' B2 D U2 Rw2
*57. *F2 U' F' U B' U2 D2 L B U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U B' U' Fw' Uw
*58. *D R2 U' R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 D L B D' U' F' L' F L2 F2 L' U' Fw' Uw2
*59. *D' B D B' U2 F' U2 F2 D2 U R U' L2 B2 F L' R Fw
*60. *U2 L2 D R' F' L F R' D2 F2 B' R2 L2 U2 B R2 L2 D2 L Fw Uw2
*61. *F' R D U2 L U2 F2 L' D2 L2 R' D' F U' L' D' U' R2 U2 Rw'
*62. *B' U' R' U2 B R L D L2 U L' F' B L2 B' D2 B' U2 B2 Uw'
*63. *F D L2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 R D F2 L' B' D2 L R' Uw'
*64. *R2 D2 F2 D2 F U2 B R2 F' U2 R' B' F2 L D2 F' D2 U L Fw Uw2
*65. *U' D2 F B2 R D B U2 D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 L2 U2 F D2 Rw'
*66. *R' U R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 U R2 B' R D L2 U L2 B F Rw' Uw'
*67. *R2 F D F2 L B2 D2 B L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 L B L2 Fw' Uw'
*68. *F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D' U F' L B U R B R' D2 F L' D' Rw' Uw'
*69. *B U2 R' F' L' D' F2 D B U' F' L2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 F' D2 Fw' Uw2
*70. *U2 B' U2 R2 B' F L2 D2 U R' U2 R' B' F' U2 L' R' B D U Rw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 D2 R' L2 B2 D B' R D R F2 R2 L' U2 B2 U2 L' B' R2
*2. *B2 D2 L B2 R F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' L R2 B2 D U' R U2 L
*3. *B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 R' B' D F D U2 R' U B2 F2 D' L2
*4. *B' R L U R2 F2 R2 F D2 B R' D2 R2 B L2 B D2 R2
*5. *F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L R' U F' L' B' F2 L' B' U B2 D'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 F D R' B2 R' U2 B2 R F' D2 B2 U F2 U B2 D2 B2
*2. *F2 D R2 U B2 L2 D L2 D L' R B2 U' B' U F D' R2 D2 U2
*3. *R' B2 R2 D2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 L U B' D2 U' R F R2 F R2
*4. *F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F U2 L' U' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' L' B' D
*5. *R U' D2 R' U B2 R2 D' L F' U2 B2 D2 F' U2 F D2 L' D

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 L' F' R' U R L' U D F B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F D' R2
*2. *D2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 R U2 B' L' B' U F' D R' F' R'
*3. *D2 F' U2 B' R2 B' L U2 F U' L' D' B U R' U' F'
*4. *D2 L U2 F' R F' L F2 D R F2 U2 R2 F2 L B2 U2 B' D
*5. *L2 F2 R' D2 B2 D2 L' F2 U L' U B2 U' R2 F' D2 B' D2 R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 R2 L2 U' R' U' D' R L F R2 F' D2 F U2 F' D2 R' F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 B U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B R' D2 F2 D2 L U' R F' D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R' D' R L B2 U R2 B L R2 F2 B2 D F2 D' L2 U D2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U2 R' F U2 F U R' U' R2
*3. *L' F B2 U' D' L B R2 D2 F2 U' B' U2 F L2 D2 L2 U2 B2
*4. *D2 F2 U' B D F' U' B' L' D L2 U B2 U L2 U' F2 U B2 D Uw2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 U' Rw2 B2 R' U F2 Uw2 L2 F2 Fw' Uw2 B2 Rw' F' Uw2 L' F2 D U

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 U' F U' F U' R U' R U'
*3. *D' B' D F' B2 R D F D' L' R2 D R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' R2
*4. *D' B U2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 B D2 F D L U F2 B2 L2 B D Rw2 Fw2 U' D F D' Rw2 Fw2 D Fw2 F Rw' B L U' F R D Fw' U' Rw' R Uw R'
*5. *Lw' F2 U' D Rw U Fw2 F Dw' U D2 R Fw2 Lw2 Fw R2 Bw F2 Uw R' F2 Rw Lw' Fw' R D L' Rw Fw B2 Dw' L Fw' Uw' F2 D Rw Fw2 U' D R' F' Uw2 Bw2 L' B' D' Fw U2 Fw' R B' R' B U R' Rw' L2 Lw' U

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U F' U' F U' R U' R F' U' R2
*3. *B' D' B2 R2 B2 U R2 D' F2 B' U R' F2 U' F R2 B R
*4. *L' B' R2 F D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' F L D' R D' L' Fw2 D B Rw2 U2 F2 D F Rw2 Fw2 F Rw2 B' Rw L2 Uw2 R U2 F Uw D' F' Rw F2 Uw2 D
*5. *B2 Uw' Fw L2 Bw' Rw' L2 Lw R2 D B2 Uw Fw' B2 D' F D' F U' B' Lw Uw L U L2 D Rw Lw' B R' D Lw2 Fw D' L2 D2 Rw2 Uw' Dw' D' Fw' Dw Lw' B' U' Lw D Dw R2 U Dw2 Bw2 F' Lw U' Fw' L2 Fw' Dw' Rw
*6. *3Uw2 D Fw2 B2 L' U' R2 Rw Lw D' 3Rw Lw2 D' F' Bw 3Uw2 Lw 3Rw2 3Uw L D' Rw2 Bw' 3Uw' Dw Bw L D2 Fw2 D2 Lw B Lw' R Fw2 Dw2 U2 Uw2 D' Lw2 R Dw' F 3Uw2 3Fw2 U' B2 L Uw 3Fw2 3Rw' Rw Fw 3Fw2 F B2 Dw2 Rw Lw2 3Fw2 3Rw' 3Fw B2 D Lw2 Bw2 3Rw' Bw' B' 3Fw' Dw' L' D' Rw' Dw2 3Fw B' L' B2 Rw2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U R' U' F R2 F U2 F U' R' U'
*3. *U' F' R D2 U2 B2 D2 R F2 L2 B' L2 D F' D' R2 F' U L'
*4. *F' R F R B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 L D' F' U F2 R' B2 U2 F2 Rw2 D' B2 L' R' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 R' U' L2 F2 Fw Uw2 Fw' Uw2 D2 Fw2 L' Uw' B2 L Fw Rw' U2
*5. *F' Bw' L' Lw2 U' Uw2 Rw B' R2 F2 Fw L2 Lw F' Uw' Fw2 Rw U2 B Bw2 Uw' B' Lw2 U2 B2 Fw Lw' D' F L' Rw Bw' D Bw' U R Fw F' U2 Rw' B2 R D2 R Uw D2 U2 L' Lw' R' Fw Rw Dw Fw2 B' Uw2 Bw' Fw' L2 Fw2
*6. *Fw' 3Uw2 Bw2 F2 Dw2 3Fw2 Lw2 3Uw' L' B' U2 3Fw2 L Dw' Fw2 R2 Uw2 F2 Lw' U2 Lw' 3Uw2 Bw D' F Fw U2 Lw D2 L Lw R Bw' Dw' Lw2 Bw2 3Uw2 Rw2 L2 U2 3Fw Bw2 B2 U D2 Lw R' 3Fw' 3Uw2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 U2 3Uw Uw' Dw' R2 F' L' B2 R2 Rw2 Lw2 F D Rw2 Bw' D Rw Fw Lw' 3Rw L' 3Fw2 Bw2 Uw Bw' U2 Fw U
*7. *3Fw' Fw' U' Uw' R Rw F Rw 3Uw' Bw' 3Dw2 Lw L 3Lw' R F' U 3Dw D' 3Lw R Uw' Lw U' B' 3Uw2 B2 L' Lw' B2 3Uw 3Fw 3Lw' R' Fw2 B' Bw2 L2 3Bw' Lw L2 3Dw Fw' 3Bw' D2 Fw2 Bw' 3Uw2 Dw 3Dw Rw2 Bw' U2 Bw' 3Fw2 Lw' 3Bw2 L Bw2 Rw B2 Dw U2 3Lw F' 3Bw2 3Lw2 U Lw L' Fw 3Dw2 Bw2 Dw' U Lw2 L 3Dw' Dw U' 3Fw' Bw' Uw U2 R F2 L2 3Uw' Rw Uw2 R2 Uw Lw Rw2 3Bw 3Fw' 3Rw' Bw 3Uw2 3Bw'

*Clock*
*1. *UR4+ DR0+ DL5- UL6+ U4+ R3+ D6+ L0+ ALL3- y2 U2+ R3+ D3+ L6+ ALL1+ UR DR
*2. *UR4- DR3- DL1+ UL1- U3- R0+ D2- L2+ ALL1- y2 U3+ R3+ D3+ L5- ALL6+ UR
*3. *UR5+ DR5- DL5- UL6+ U3+ R2- D4- L3- ALL3- y2 U1+ R5+ D2- L5+ ALL6+ DR UL
*4. *UR1- DR0+ DL3- UL2+ U4- R2+ D4- L2+ ALL6+ y2 U4- R0+ D2- L2- ALL5+
*5. *UR5+ DR6+ DL2+ UL0+ U3- R1- D3- L3- ALL5- y2 U0+ R3- D2- L2- ALL4+ UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' B R L B L' U' L' U L u b'
*2. *R B R' B R' L' U' R B' U' B' l
*3. *R' L' U' R U' B L' R L' B' U' u r' b
*4. *L B' U R L' B' R B' R' U' B u l r' b
*5. *B U R' L' B R' B U' R L U' u l'

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,0) / (0,3) / (-4,2) / (3,0) / (-5,-5) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (3,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-5) / (-1,0) /
*2. *(-3,-4) / (0,-3) / (-5,1) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (-3,-3) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (-1,-1) /
*3. *(0,5) / (3,0) / (4,-2) / (5,-4) / (4,-2) / (-3,0) / (2,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (-4,-4) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (2,0)
*4. *(0,-1) / (4,-2) / (6,3) / (-1,-4) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-2) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (4,-1) / (0,-2) / (6,0) /
*5. *(-3,-4) / (3,0) / (-5,4) / (3,0) / (5,-4) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-3,-4) / (-2,-2) / (-1,-4)

*Skewb*
*1. *R L R L' B' U' L' B' R B U'
*2. *L R B L' B' R L B' U' R U
*3. *B R B' L' B L B' U B' L B
*4. *B U B' L B' R B L R' B R'
*5. *R B L' R U' B U B' U R' B

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R2' flip R2' F2 U2 BL2' BR' R' BL2 flip U' BL' U BR2' U F' L BL' F' U2' R U' F2 U2 F U F2' U2'
*2. *R flip U' R2 BR2' U F L2' U2 flip L2' BL' L' BR BL2' U2' L2 U2' R' F2' R2' U F' R2' U' R F U2' F
*3. *flip U2 BL2 U F2 L2 BR' BL2' flip R2 BR2 R2 BL2' L U' L2' BL2 U R' U' F R2' U2' F' R' U' F2 U' R
*4. *U R BR2 U L2' BR U2 flip U F L2' U2 BR' U BR2 BL2' U F U2 F2' R2 U R2' F' U' R U2' R2
*5. *BL2' flip U' BR BL2 U R' L2 U2 BL' flip U2 F L2' BR2' BL2' U BL' BR2' U F2' U2' F2 R2' U R2' U2 R' U' R

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' F' R2 U' R' U R' U R U F
*3. *D L2 D2 L' D2 R U2 L B2 L' D2 R2 B2 F D B' R' U2 F
*4. *U' B2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D B' L U2 F2 D B2 U F B D2 L Uw2 F R' Uw2 Fw2 B2 R2 Fw2 B' R F' B' Uw' Fw2 B D R2 D' Rw B' Uw F' D' R' B
*5. *Dw' Rw' Uw F2 B2 Fw' Uw F' Lw B' Rw L Bw' Uw' Lw' L' B2 L' Rw2 Uw' L' Dw' F2 Dw' Uw' U Fw' U F2 Lw' Uw Lw' U' Dw' D' R2 D' Dw2 Bw F2 D2 Bw B' Dw' Fw2 B2 Bw2 D' Fw' L2 Rw2 Dw2 F2 Dw L' U B' L' Lw Dw'
*OH. *R' D2 B2 R' F2 B D2 F2 B2 R' D B2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 F
*Clock. *UR2+ DR0+ DL0+ UL1- U0+ R1+ D4- L0+ ALL0+ y2 U3- R2+ D6+ L5+ ALL2+ DR DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *R U' L' R U' B L U' R' L' B' l' r b
*Square-1. *(0,5) / (3,6) / (-2,4) / (-3,0) / (-3,-3) / (5,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-5) / (4,0) / (-2,0) / (6,-2) / (2,0) / (-4,0)
*Skewb. *U R B U B R' B L' U R B'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F L l r b B b r' L' B F' L B' R' F L'
*2. *L l' b' r' b' f' F' R' r f B L' B L F R' F' R' B'
*3. *F' r' R' F' L l' r' B' F' L' F L' F
*4. *R r R' b' f l' b' r' R B R F L B F R' F L'
*5. *r R' b f' l' r b' l' L B' L' R B' R F' L F

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' R' Lw' B Rw' Bw L Rw U' R' Uw' Bw Lw' Bw Uw' Lw' Rw' Lw Rw' u' l r' b'
*2. *Rw L' Bw' U' Rw Uw L' Bw' R B Uw' Lw' Bw' Lw' Bw' Uw' Bw Lw' Uw' u' l' r b'
*3. *B Lw' Rw' U Lw' L' Bw' U L' R B Rw' Uw' Bw Uw' Bw Lw Uw' Rw b'
*4. *Rw Bw' U' L B Uw R Bw L' R B Bw' Lw' Uw' Lw' Uw' Bw Uw' Lw' b
*5. *Rw' B Rw B Rw U' Bw' R' Uw' Bw' Rw Uw' Lw Bw Uw' Lw r'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D R U R2 D3 L2 U R D L U3 R2 D2 L D L U L U R U L D R D L U2 R D R D2 L2 U2 R D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 R D2 L D R U R D L U2 R U L3 D R D2 R U3 L D2 L D R U R U2 L D L D R U R2 D L D L U R D R
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 R2 D L2 D2 R U R U L2 D2 L U R2 D L U R2 D L U2 L2 U R3 D2 L2 D L U2 R D2 L U3 R2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R D2 L2 U R U L U R2 D L U R2 D L D2 L2 U3 R3 D2 L D L U L U R U R D2 L2 U R U R D R D L3 U
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 D L D L2 U R2 U R U L2 D3 R U2 R D L2 U R D L D L U2 R D L U R U R D2 R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 U B2 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D F' L2 R' B2 L2 R2 D B2 D2 B' F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 B' D B2 R2 D F2 U L D L B R' B F2 L' U2 B R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L' U R2 B2 L2 U L' D' F2 D2 F' U2 D2 B2 L F' D2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U2 F2 D' L2 B R F' U' B R2 F2 U D L2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 F' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R D2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 F R2 B' R2 F' L' B U F' R' D B F2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F2 L2 D F2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 R' F R2 F L R' U' B2 R' D2
*2. *L' U F D' L2 D2 F U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R' F2 U B L B2 F2
*3. *L' D B U F L B2 L' B D' R2 B' U2 L2 U2 F U2 F' U'
*4. *D' B2 D B2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 F2 R' F2 D L U' B2 F2
*5. *F2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B R' U' L U' B' R2 U' B' F2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UF UB UL UF UB UR UL UB UR UF UB UR UL LB RF UR RF UR UF UB UR UF UR UL UF UB LF UF UR UB UL UF RB UB LF UL UF UB UR UL UF LF DB RB DB DL DF DL DR DF DL DR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB+ UR UB+2 DF+ LF UL+2 DF+2 RF+2 UF+ UL- DR+ DB DR RF+
*2. * UR UB UR UF UB UR UB UR UB UL UF UR UF UR UF LB UB UR RF UF UR UL UB LB UB UL LB UL RF UF RB UR UF UL LB LF UL UB UR RF UF RB LF UF DL DR DB DR DF LF DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR DF UL+2 UF UL-2 DR+2 RB UB+ DR-2 RF+ UR+2 UB RF UR+ DF-
*3. * UF UR UF UR UL UB UL UF UR UF UB UL UB UL LB UL RF UF UR UL UB UR UF UL UF RB UR LF UF UL UB RF UR RB UB RB UB LF UF UL LF DL DB LB UL DL DB DR DF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UR+2 UB UR-2 UF+2 LB-2 DB+2 DR DB+2
*4. * UR UF UB UL UB UR UL UF UB UR UB UR UL UF LB UB UR LB RF UF UL UB RF UF UR UL UF LB UL RF RB UR UF UB LF UF UR UL LF UL UF UB RB UB RB DB RB DB DL LB UB DR RF RB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ UL LB RF UF+ DB DR+2 RB+ DR RB DR+ RB+2 DL+2
*5. * UF UB UR UL UB UL UB UR UB UR UF UR UL UF LB UL UB UR RF UF RF UF UR UF UR RF RB UR LF UL UB UR RF RB UB RB UB UL UF LF UF LF DB LB RB UR DL DR DF DL DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF+ RF UF+2 DL+ LB DL+2 LF+2 DR- DF+ LF+ LB-2 DR+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *BL' B BL U' L' BL' B BL L BL' B' U' B U BL U L' F U' R L R' U L R U L' BR F' BL' D F R D
*2. *F U R U' R' F' U L U L' B BL L BL' L' B' L U L' U R L' U L F R' L F' U R' F' R' BR' B D L' D' R'
*3. *R BR' F' D' F D BR R' U F L F' U' R' F' U L U F' L F' L R' L' R' U F U L F' BL B' BR B' U' F BL'
*4. *L BL' U' B' U B BL L' U' L R' L' F' L F R L' F' R' U' F U' R U R L R F L' BL' L' U' D B' F' U L'
*5. *U' L' R' L' F' L F R U' L' U' BL' B' U' B U BL R L' R' L' F U' F L' R' L' F U R' D BL' U R B' D R' U


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 30, 2022)

Is it possible to get 2oh, 4oh and 5oh added to the weekly competition?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 6, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Is it possible to get 2oh, 4oh and 5oh added to the weekly competition?


I will have a poll that will allow the possibility of new events being added at the end of the year. You may suggest these then. There will be a limit to the number of additional events though - certainly I will allow no more than two new events this year.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 6, 2022)

Results for week 35: Congratulations to Theo Goluboff, OriginalUsername, and Luke Garrett!

*2x2x2*(209)
1.  1.12 Legomanz
2.  1.36 asacuber
3.  1.41 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.49 Charles Jerome
5.  1.50 Luke Garrett
6.  1.55 OriginalUsername
7.  1.62 Caíque crispim
8.  1.65 2022duyn02
9.  1.69 MichaelNielsen
10.  1.84 Theo Goluboff
11.  1.92 Magdamini
12.  1.98 Zeke Mackay
13.  2.08 Brendyn Dunagan
14.  2.11 Alex Tosting
15.  2.23 Imsoosm
16.  2.28 darrensaito
17.  2.50 turtwig
18.  2.51 Shaun Mack
19.  2.60 Ryan Pilat
20.  2.71 AndyMok
21.  2.72 megacubes
22.  2.73 mihnea3000
22.  2.73 AndrewT99
22.  2.73 SpeedyReedy
25.  2.78 BradenTheMagician
26.  2.79 Cody_Caston
27.  2.80 Valken
28.  2.83 nigelthecuber
28.  2.83 MrKuba600
30.  2.86 tsutt099
31.  2.91 Ash Black
32.  2.93 Cuber2s
33.  2.97 Jge
33.  2.97 Yeguk Kim
35.  3.02 Tues
35.  3.02 tJardigradHe
37.  3.04 Redicubeman
38.  3.05 remopihel
38.  3.05 DGCubes
40.  3.08 ARSCubing
41.  3.10 Max C.
42.  3.11 eyeballboi
43.  3.19 VectorCubes
44.  3.23 wearephamily1719
45.  3.24 justyy14
46.  3.25 vezeneca
47.  3.28 Pixaler
48.  3.32 Cale S
48.  3.32 JustGoodCuber
50.  3.35 BUFI
51.  3.40 Timona
52.  3.44 DhruvA
53.  3.47 JacobLittleton
54.  3.56 Zamirul Faris
55.  3.57 MaksymilianMisiak
56.  3.59 Shadowjockey
57.  3.60 aznbn
58.  3.61 WizardCM
59.  3.62 Liam Wadek
59.  3.62 KingKong617
61.  3.64 Garf
62.  3.65 Triangles_are_cubers
63.  3.66 agradess2
64.  3.68 KrokosB
65.  3.69 sband17
66.  3.72 Nuuk cuber
66.  3.72 Parke187
68.  3.74 T_Perm_Cuber
69.  3.81 Kacper Jędrzejuk
70.  3.82 BradyLawrence
71.  3.86 Koen van Aller
72.  3.87 Hoàng Quang Khải
72.  3.87 Topherlul
74.  3.88 InfinityCuber324
75.  3.93 Adam Chodyniecki
75.  3.93 Oliver Pällo
75.  3.93 Fred Lang
78.  3.95 ichcubegerne
78.  3.95 MCuber
80.  3.98 TheReasonableCuber
81.  4.00 Super_Cuber903
82.  4.03 João Vinicius
82.  4.03 Chris Van Der Brink
84.  4.04 Trexrush1
85.  4.07 Jammy
86.  4.08 roymok1213
87.  4.09 bennettstouder
88.  4.10 carlosvilla9
89.  4.11 Nevan J
90.  4.12 Enoch Jiang
91.  4.15 Cubey_Tube
91.  4.15 parkertrager
93.  4.19 SpeedCubeReview
94.  4.24 Christopher Fandrich
95.  4.26 PiKeeper
95.  4.26 MJbaka
97.  4.31 lumes2121
98.  4.37 stanley chapel
98.  4.37 c00bmaster
98.  4.37 Utkarsh Ashar
101.  4.40 JohnDaCuber
102.  4.42 kumato
103.  4.43 hkg11khanh
104.  4.51 hyn
104.  4.51 abunickabhi
106.  4.52 midnightcuberx
107.  4.53 Der Der
108.  4.54 dhafin
109.  4.59 JakeAK
110.  4.62 2017LAMB06
111.  4.63 KingWilwin16
112.  4.65 DUDECUBER
113.  4.67 RyFi
114.  4.71 EvanWright1
115.  4.72 CryptoConnor
116.  4.74 InlandEmpireCuber
117.  4.75 AidenCubes
118.  4.76 OwlC
119.  4.77 FishTalons
120.  4.80 Noob's Cubes
121.  4.81 Nitin Kumar 2018
122.  4.82 Poketube6681
122.  4.82 samuel roveran
124.  4.90 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
125.  4.94 OriEy
126.  4.99 Jakub D
127.  5.00 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
128.  5.02 bluishshark
129.  5.03 LeonCubes
130.  5.04 Clock_Enthusiast
131.  5.07 Homeschool Cubing
132.  5.10 Luke Solves Cubes
133.  5.13 Chew Zheng Rui
134.  5.14 Boris McCoy
135.  5.15 tobysthatsall
135.  5.15 Chai003
137.  5.20 Hyperion
138.  5.28 rlnninja44
139.  5.37 AlexISCrazy
139.  5.37 CaptainCuber
141.  5.41 CubeEnthusiast15
142.  5.43 Tekooo
143.  5.49 BalsaCuber
144.  5.51 edcuberrules8473
145.  5.53 drpfisherman
146.  5.58 KellanTheCubingCoder
147.  5.60 Kylegadj
148.  5.62 Cubing Mania
149.  5.72 Abram Grimsley
150.  5.75 Mike Hughey
151.  5.78 Li Xiang
151.  5.78 Sawyer
153.  5.82 jachi
154.  5.85 GrettGrett
155.  5.86 vilkkuti25
156.  5.89 FLS99
157.  5.90 Poorcuber09
158.  6.01 Jules Graham
159.  6.04 2019ECKE02
160.  6.05 Meanjuice
161.  6.17 Isaiah The Scott
162.  6.18 Sir
163.  6.21 pb_cuber
164.  6.35 helloimcubedup
165.  6.44 Jack Law
166.  6.49 BigBrainBoi989
167.  6.61 WTFperm
168.  6.64 khachuli
169.  6.66 Multicubing
170.  6.69 myoder
171.  6.82 Danielle Ang
172.  6.83 Panagiotis Christopoulos
173.  6.99 DavidEdwards
174.  7.19 SpeedCubeLegend17
175.  7.45 Twisted Cubing
176.  7.51 Ssiא
177.  7.56 Rubika-37-021204
178.  7.65 Kalindu
179.  7.70 Hazwi
180.  7.82 tungsten
181.  7.89 Henry13
182.  7.91 Fwittles
182.  7.91 roxanajohnson01
184.  8.27 ThatKidCuber
185.  8.29 Mormi
186.  8.34 Meow_dasKatze
187.  8.70 Omkar1
188.  9.09 Jason Tzeng
189.  9.19 freshcuber.de
190.  9.27 sporteisvogel
191.  9.42 Jrg
192.  9.63 arbivara
193.  10.00 Alexandra Minea
194.  10.53 thomas.sch
195.  10.64 Jacck
196.  10.71 kflynn
197.  10.88 RubikAr
198.  10.93 Splenj
199.  12.38 Nash171
200.  12.44 Lio2010
201.  12.98 Gavsters_Cubing
202.  13.97 Thewan
203.  16.39 allisonames
204.  18.13 nicb4491
205.  19.18 HeadCube
206.  24.80 Q*bertTheCuber
207.  27.05 damien wee cubing
208.  27.75 Jlit
209.  DNF Rayan


*3x3x3*(274)
1.  5.93 iLikeCheese
2.  6.35 Luke Garrett
3.  6.61 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4.  6.67 BrianJ
5.  6.77 Ryan Pilat
6.  6.99 darrensaito
7.  7.08 Adam Chodyniecki
8.  7.10 tsutt099
9.  7.30 ExultantCarn
10.  7.31 Legomanz
11.  7.33 benzhao
12.  7.44 Shaun Mack
13.  7.46 OriginalUsername
14.  7.52 Zeke Mackay
15.  7.61 Brendyn Dunagan
16.  7.62 Alex Tosting
17.  7.67 AndyMok
18.  7.70 Zamirul Faris
19.  7.86 Heewon Seo
20.  7.95 parkertrager
21.  8.15 tobysthatsall
22.  8.24 Kar0
23.  8.27 KrokosB
24.  8.28 FishyIshy
25.  8.35 tJardigradHe
26.  8.36 turtwig
27.  8.40 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
28.  8.44 NathanaelCubes
28.  8.44 Kylegadj
30.  8.61 Tues
31.  8.64 V Achyuthan
32.  8.65 Max C.
33.  8.72 eyeballboi
34.  8.74 Yeguk Kim
35.  8.81 sband17
36.  8.82 Rubadcar
37.  8.85 Boris McCoy
38.  8.86 EvanWright1
39.  9.17 Jge
40.  9.30 DGCubes
41.  9.36 Cale S
42.  9.38 mihnea3000
43.  9.40 Pixaler
44.  9.44 Magdamini
45.  9.45 2017LAMB06
46.  9.47 JacobLittleton
47.  9.49 2022duyn02
48.  9.55 Ash Black
49.  9.59 Valken
50.  9.63 Jammy
51.  9.72 Fred Lang
52.  9.76 MrKuba600
53.  9.80 BradenTheMagician
54.  9.83 wearephamily1719
55.  9.88 Caíque crispim
56.  9.95 asacuber
57.  9.96 MartinN13
58.  10.06 any name you wish
59.  10.17 KingWilwin16
60.  10.21 Cody_Caston
61.  10.23 Liam Wadek
62.  10.26 agradess2
63.  10.39 DhruvA
64.  10.45 Eli Apperson
65.  10.48 MCuber
66.  10.49 Christopher Fandrich
67.  10.50 20luky3
68.  10.60 Parke187
68.  10.60 Ashwin Singh
70.  10.61 KamTheCuber
71.  10.63 Chris Van Der Brink
72.  10.64 Oliver Pällo
73.  10.69 leolrg
74.  10.73 WizardCM
75.  10.74 BradyLawrence
76.  10.75 Skewb_Cube
77.  10.76 TheReasonableCuber
78.  10.81 Cubey_Tube
79.  10.87 JakeAK
80.  10.96 Kacper Jędrzejuk
81.  10.97 Nuuk cuber
82.  11.03 Shadowjockey
83.  11.06 lumes2121
84.  11.07 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
85.  11.12 RedstoneTim
85.  11.12 rlnninja44
87.  11.13 Utkarsh Ashar
88.  11.15 ichcubegerne
89.  11.21 aznbn
90.  11.25 sigalig
91.  11.34 Koen van Aller
92.  11.42 Rollercoasterben 
93.  11.47 midnightcuberx
94.  11.49 Trexrush1
94.  11.49 KingCanyon
96.  11.52 MaksymilianMisiak
97.  11.54 abunickabhi
98.  11.58 VectorCubes
99.  11.65 vezeneca
100.  11.69 PCCuber
101.  11.70 Luke Solves Cubes
102.  11.73 remopihel
103.  11.74 bennettstouder
104.  11.88 Victor Tang
105.  11.91 MJbaka
105.  11.91 Timona
107.  11.96 Omkar1
108.  12.01 roymok1213
109.  12.07 MattP98
110.  12.08 Garf
111.  12.09 LwBigcubes
112.  12.11 RyFi
113.  12.14 hkg11khanh
113.  12.14 megacubes
115.  12.17 pjk
116.  12.18 FishTalons
117.  12.23 Enoch Jiang
118.  12.25 AlexISCrazy
119.  12.30 Glincons
120.  12.32 Nitin Kumar 2018
121.  12.46 Jules Graham
122.  12.51 João Vinicius
123.  12.58 xyzzy
124.  12.85 carlosvilla9
125.  12.86 c00bmaster
126.  12.91 KellanTheCubingCoder
127.  12.93 JustGoodCuber
128.  13.10 ARSCubing
129.  13.12 drpfisherman
129.  13.12 trangium
131.  13.19 2019ECKE02
132.  13.25 Chew Zheng Rui
133.  13.27 brad711
134.  13.28 justyy14
135.  13.32 DUDECUBER
136.  13.40 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
136.  13.40 OcR_43
138.  13.49 ican97
139.  13.54 Der Der
140.  13.67 dhafin
141.  13.68 CryptoConnor
142.  13.71 SpeedCubeReview
143.  13.90 InlandEmpireCuber
144.  14.02 WHY841
145.  14.09 jronge94
146.  14.35 InfinityCuber324
147.  14.36 bh13
148.  14.44 Hoàng Quang Khải
149.  14.46 nigelthecuber
150.  14.54 Sawyer
151.  14.70 bluishshark
152.  14.73 Homeschool Cubing
153.  14.74 qatumciuzacqul
154.  14.98 Cubing Mania
155.  15.09 Nevan J
156.  15.13 Triangles_are_cubers
157.  15.26 Super_Cuber903
158.  15.28 OriEy
159.  15.29 KingKong617
160.  15.31 Ssiא
161.  15.37 50ph14
162.  15.40 Cubing09
163.  15.47 DynaXT
164.  15.50 stanley chapel
165.  15.57 Topherlul
166.  15.61 Poketube6681
167.  15.73 OwlC
168.  15.75 kumato
169.  15.77 elimescube
170.  15.88 T_Perm_Cuber
171.  15.96 Petri Krzywacki
172.  15.97 Isaiah The Scott
173.  16.06 PUMA_09
174.  16.29 AidenCubes
175.  16.48 vilkkuti25
176.  16.56 BUFI
177.  16.59 CaptainCuber
178.  16.74 Chai003
179.  16.79 Fwittles
180.  16.93 hyn
181.  17.02 Abram Grimsley
182.  17.04 PiKeeper
183.  17.12 floqualmie
184.  17.19 zlc
185.  17.31 kainos
186.  17.52 hebscody
187.  17.54 FeelTheBeat
188.  17.56 WTFperm
189.  17.62 Burrito Does Cubes
190.  17.97 Meow_dasKatze
191.  18.10 Li Xiang
192.  18.13 Noob's Cubes
193.  18.21 LeonCubes
194.  18.28 Poorcuber09
195.  18.63 Hyperion
196.  18.72 ErezE
197.  18.76 samuel roveran
198.  19.07 I'm A Cuber
199.  19.56 SpeedCubeLegend17
200.  19.60 jachi
201.  19.86 ThatKidCuber
202.  19.87 DavidEdwards
203.  19.91 pb_cuber
204.  19.94 Henry13
205.  20.12 GooseCuber
206.  20.28 filmip
207.  20.30 Tekooo
208.  20.38 Jrg
209.  20.48 BalsaCuber
210.  20.74 myoder
211.  20.94 JohnDaCuber
212.  21.37 CubeEnthusiast15
213.  21.39 sporteisvogel
214.  21.76 Hazwi
215.  21.95 Meanjuice
216.  21.98 Jason Tzeng
217.  22.04 SuperCrafter51
218.  22.09 Jack Law
219.  22.13 nurhid.hisham
220.  22.17 Jlit
221.  22.19 Multicubing
222.  22.35 NoSekt
223.  22.81 tungsten
224.  23.00 Clock_Enthusiast
225.  23.06 Elisa Rippe
226.  23.18 khachuli
227.  23.33 Rubika-37-021204
228.  23.49 Nash171
229.  23.56 1davey29
230.  23.68 edcuberrules8473
231.  24.00 Kalindu
232.  24.02 roxanajohnson01
233.  24.03 BigBrainBoi989
234.  24.20 JamesBond54
235.  25.15 freshcuber.de
236.  25.73 Thewan
237.  26.33 shaub1
238.  26.43 Alexandra Minea
239.  28.14 GrettGrett
240.  28.54 Splenj
241.  29.21 Mormi
242.  29.41 astnon
243.  29.59 Cubing_Marmot
244.  29.86 kflynn
245.  30.35 arbivara
246.  30.39 Exmestify
247.  30.75 Lio2010
248.  31.71 helloimcubedup
249.  31.98 GT8590
250.  32.09 Panagiotis Christopoulos
251.  32.31 Jacck
252.  33.01 Gavsters_Cubing
253.  34.53 Lutz_P
254.  35.19 F’prime
255.  35.69 HelgeBerlin
256.  37.39 Q*bertTheCuber
257.  37.84 Aarav
258.  37.87 Lucas Miote
259.  41.55 RubikAr
260.  42.67 Penguinocuber
261.  45.30 Andy Chakarov
262.  47.25 tord705
263.  48.67 billyinglis
264.  50.64 Dimitris11
265.  54.18 Luarrrrrrrrrr
266.  55.96 Taffy24
267.  1:06.08 nicb4491
268.  1:12.63 Kingkobra6336
269.  1:15.86 damien wee cubing
270.  2:01.42 geekypandey
271.  DNF DIO
271.  DNF Rayan
271.  DNF DivyanshDarshan
271.  DNF HeadCube


*4x4x4*(149)
1.  27.64 Theo Goluboff
2.  27.69 cuberkid10
3.  28.09 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  29.79 tJardigradHe
5.  29.94 OriginalUsername
6.  31.19 AndyMok
7.  31.52 Max C.
8.  32.53 darrensaito
9.  33.06 Kar0
10.  33.50 Shaun Mack
11.  34.34 parkertrager
12.  34.72 Zeke Mackay
13.  34.79 mihnea3000
14.  34.98 MrKuba600
15.  35.34 Valken
16.  35.35 Shadowjockey
17.  35.89 MCuber
18.  35.96 Ryan Pilat
19.  36.81 BradenTheMagician
20.  38.02 MaksymilianMisiak
21.  38.04 Ash Black
22.  38.43 agradess2
23.  39.12 DhruvA
24.  39.34 Tues
25.  39.49 Boris McCoy
26.  39.61 eyeballboi
27.  39.88 Cale S
28.  39.95 KrokosB
29.  40.82 Liam Wadek
30.  41.00 Fred Lang
31.  41.17 ichcubegerne
32.  42.07 DGCubes
33.  42.31 Timona
34.  42.61 tsutt099
35.  42.74 Yeguk Kim
36.  42.91 roymok1213
37.  42.92 tobysthatsall
38.  42.96 Pixaler
39.  43.35 SpeedyReedy
40.  43.77 aznbn
41.  44.02 Glincons
42.  44.38 PCCuber
43.  44.70 Christopher Fandrich
44.  44.91 wearephamily1719
44.  44.91 KingWilwin16
46.  45.04 TheReasonableCuber
47.  45.42 João Vinicius
47.  45.42 carlosvilla9
49.  45.72 WizardCM
50.  45.89 JacobLittleton
51.  45.94 NathanaelCubes
52.  46.07 JohnDaCuber
53.  46.19 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
54.  46.37 abunickabhi
54.  46.37 Keroma12
56.  46.58 sband17
57.  46.97 2022duyn02
58.  46.98 Caíque crispim
59.  47.64 Triangles_are_cubers
60.  48.58 Nuuk cuber
61.  49.07 Koen van Aller
62.  49.18 Trexrush1
63.  49.48 Chris Van Der Brink
64.  49.63 Kylegadj
65.  50.11 megacubes
66.  50.56 PiKeeper
67.  51.16 Cubey_Tube
68.  51.41 Kacper Jędrzejuk
69.  51.65 LwBigcubes
70.  51.79 drpfisherman
71.  52.23 bennettstouder
72.  52.35 Parke187
73.  52.79 FishTalons
74.  53.42 Utkarsh Ashar
75.  53.49 xyzzy
76.  54.47 OriEy
77.  55.12 DUDECUBER
78.  55.33 stanley chapel
79.  55.94 OwlC
80.  56.07 elimescube
81.  56.15 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
82.  56.21 dhafin
83.  56.46 cubingcorner
84.  57.20 RyFi
85.  57.71 Nitin Kumar 2018
86.  58.14 qatumciuzacqul
87.  58.20 Omkar1
88.  58.27 CaptainCuber
89.  58.59 AidenCubes
90.  59.04 Luke Solves Cubes
91.  59.46 InlandEmpireCuber
92.  59.66 CryptoConnor
93.  1:00.57 vilkkuti25
94.  1:01.56 rlnninja44
95.  1:02.03 Der Der
96.  1:02.27 FLS99
97.  1:07.12 Abram Grimsley
98.  1:07.70 nigelthecuber
99.  1:08.21 Cubing Mania
100.  1:08.53 Poorcuber09
101.  1:09.22 Sawyer
102.  1:09.60 Li Xiang
103.  1:11.38 hyn
104.  1:11.64 ARSCubing
105.  1:12.07 KellanTheCubingCoder
106.  1:12.17 InfinityCuber324
107.  1:12.39 Poketube6681
108.  1:13.19 Tekooo
109.  1:15.15 Hyperion
110.  1:15.87 bluishshark
111.  1:16.48 Isaiah The Scott
112.  1:17.21 Nevan J
113.  1:18.05 Petri Krzywacki
114.  1:19.44 hebscody
115.  1:20.60 One Wheel
116.  1:21.60 Jrg
117.  1:24.70 ErezE
118.  1:25.23 BigBrainBoi989
119.  1:25.29 Danielle Ang
120.  1:26.81 NoSekt
121.  1:26.83 BalsaCuber
122.  1:26.94 Mike Hughey
123.  1:28.92 Jason Tzeng
124.  1:29.45 Topherlul
125.  1:29.86 SpeedCubeLegend17
126.  1:31.86 Jlit
127.  1:32.22 nurhid.hisham
128.  1:34.76 Rubika-37-021204
129.  1:35.85 roxanajohnson01
130.  1:36.40 Meanjuice
131.  1:36.91 freshcuber.de
132.  1:37.46 myoder
133.  1:38.15 thomas.sch
134.  1:38.86 sporteisvogel
135.  1:40.70 Henry13
136.  1:42.83 CubeEnthusiast15
137.  1:47.28 samuel roveran
138.  1:51.81 pb_cuber
139.  1:52.48 Jacck
140.  1:54.19 Kalindu
141.  2:02.57 Noob's Cubes
142.  2:07.79 helloimcubedup
143.  2:22.12 Splenj
144.  2:22.55 Gavsters_Cubing
145.  3:30.24 Hazwi
146.  3:30.98 Nash171
147.  4:07.40 nicb4491
148.  4:35.07 arbivara
149.  DNF MartinN13


*5x5x5*(86)
1.  49.69 tJardigradHe
2.  52.98 Theo Goluboff
3.  56.04 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  56.97 Luke Garrett
5.  59.23 darrensaito
6.  59.70 Ryan Pilat
7.  1:00.52 fun at the joy
8.  1:05.60 ichcubegerne
9.  1:05.88 turtwig
10.  1:08.54 Max C.
11.  1:08.95 agradess2
12.  1:09.63 Ash Black
13.  1:010.00 DGCubes
14.  1:12.58 MaksymilianMisiak
15.  1:12.76 DhruvA
16.  1:13.66 Yeguk Kim
17.  1:13.83 KrokosB
18.  1:13.98 João Vinicius
19.  1:15.06 tsutt099
20.  1:15.82 Adam Chodyniecki
21.  1:16.63 BradenTheMagician
22.  1:17.11 LwBigcubes
23.  1:17.79 roymok1213
24.  1:19.65 Pixaler
25.  1:19.76 MCuber
26.  1:22.90 2022duyn02
27.  1:23.96 JacobLittleton
28.  1:24.50 TheReasonableCuber
29.  1:24.54 Nuuk cuber
30.  1:24.74 Fred Lang
31.  1:24.82 Liam Wadek
32.  1:26.32 any name you wish
33.  1:26.46 Parke187
34.  1:26.65 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
35.  1:27.92 WizardCM
36.  1:29.45 drpfisherman
37.  1:29.52 Chris Van Der Brink
38.  1:31.65 abunickabhi
39.  1:32.86 Cubey_Tube
40.  1:33.12 Caíque crispim
41.  1:35.68 carlosvilla9
42.  1:37.79 Jammy
43.  1:38.03 Timona
44.  1:38.47 elimescube
45.  1:39.54 Kylegadj
46.  1:41.38 Koen van Aller
47.  1:41.76 CaptainCuber
48.  1:42.84 OriEy
49.  1:45.99 Kacper Jędrzejuk
50.  1:46.69 aznbn
51.  1:47.47 vilkkuti25
52.  1:48.59 brad711
53.  1:49.54 Nitin Kumar 2018
54.  1:53.12 FishTalons
55.  1:54.07 megacubes
56.  1:54.25 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
57.  1:55.23 JustGoodCuber
58.  1:56.40 BradyLawrence
59.  1:56.44 FLS99
60.  2:04.95 Der Der
61.  2:08.36 filmip
62.  2:09.23 Jrg
63.  2:11.24 Poorcuber09
64.  2:11.38 One Wheel
65.  2:14.55 Isaiah The Scott
66.  2:24.71 bluishshark
67.  2:28.25 Rubika-37-021204
68.  2:33.81 CubeEnthusiast15
69.  2:38.76 Tekooo
70.  2:39.50 InfinityCuber324
71.  2:39.68 Danielle Ang
72.  2:47.02 Chew Zheng Rui
73.  2:48.09 Petri Krzywacki
74.  2:49.43 thomas.sch
75.  2:54.56 Abram Grimsley
76.  2:55.93 sporteisvogel
77.  3:00.97 Jacck
78.  3:06.88 freshcuber.de
79.  3:18.37 myoder
80.  3:29.77 Henry13
81.  3:44.69 Jack Law
82.  4:07.18 SpeedCubeLegend17
83.  4:17.76 JohnDaCuber
84.  DNF 2019ECKE02
84.  DNF Meanjuice
84.  DNF nicb4491


*6x6x6*(41)
1.  1:40.45 tJardigradHe
2.  1:40.94 Theo Goluboff
3.  1:54.90 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:57.34 Ryan Pilat
5.  2:03.02 ichcubegerne
6.  2:05.71 FaLoL
7.  2:06.23 agradess2
8.  2:12.18 Kar0
9.  2:16.76 MaksymilianMisiak
10.  2:17.75 DGCubes
11.  2:18.30 drpfisherman
12.  2:20.54 xyzzy
13.  2:22.53 KingWilwin16
14.  2:26.27 Yeguk Kim
15.  2:27.19 turtwig
16.  2:31.97 Nuuk cuber
17.  2:34.67 BradenTheMagician
18.  2:37.30 WizardCM
19.  2:48.66 JacobLittleton
20.  2:50.74 GenTheThief
21.  2:54.03 Adam Chodyniecki
22.  2:55.40 carlosvilla9
23.  2:57.95 TheReasonableCuber
24.  3:09.31 OriEy
25.  3:14.16 Caíque crispim
26.  3:33.58 Koen van Aller
27.  3:37.38 vilkkuti25
28.  3:50.57 FLS99
29.  3:54.68 Jrg
30.  4:08.13 Kacper Jędrzejuk
31.  4:33.35 Rubika-37-021204
32.  4:48.76 thomas.sch
33.  4:51.98 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
34.  4:54.55 Jacck
35.  5:05.21 sporteisvogel
36.  5:12.02 Hyperion
37.  5:55.37 freshcuber.de
38.  5:56.19 nurhid.hisham
39.  10:27.54 Kalindu
40.  DNF abunickabhi
40.  DNF Poorcuber09


*7x7x7*(29)
1.  2:40.12 Theo Goluboff
2.  2:43.26 ichcubegerne
3.  2:43.92 Hayden Ng


Spoiler



4.  2:53.17 OriginalUsername
5.  3:14.70 drpfisherman
6.  3:25.46 Keroma12
7.  3:29.68 João Vinicius
8.  3:37.07 xyzzy
9.  3:39.11 DhruvA
10.  3:44.25 Nuuk cuber
11.  3:48.38 BradenTheMagician
12.  3:48.88 turtwig
13.  3:51.48 DGCubes
14.  3:51.64 Kar0
15.  4:11.37 JacobLittleton
16.  4:18.37 GenTheThief
17.  4:31.43 WizardCM
18.  4:39.70 carlosvilla9
19.  4:40.35 OriEy
20.  4:50.89 OwlC
21.  5:00.26 vilkkuti25
22.  5:04.24 brad711
23.  6:03.43 Jrg
24.  6:05.64 rlnninja44
25.  6:41.44 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  7:00.18 thomas.sch
27.  7:15.76 Rubika-37-021204
28.  8:06.32 sporteisvogel
29.  DNF abunickabhi


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(61)
1.  4.14 AlexISCrazy
2.  4.50 BrianJ
3.  4.77 Caíque crispim


Spoiler



4.  6.22 Magdamini
5.  6.46 turtwig
6.  6.51 Imsoosm
7.  6.62 Theo Goluboff
8.  6.67 Luke Garrett
9.  6.80 OriginalUsername
10.  6.85 Tues
11.  7.03 2022duyn02
12.  8.21 BradenTheMagician
13.  8.26 JohnDaCuber
14.  8.76 agradess2
15.  9.28 Shaun Mack
16.  9.80 darrensaito
17.  9.87 Alex Tosting
18.  10.67 DGCubes
19.  11.94 ichcubegerne
20.  12.13 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
21.  12.32 Ash Black
22.  12.50 megacubes
23.  13.17 Isaiah The Scott
24.  13.23 Li Xiang
25.  13.42 CubeEnthusiast15
26.  13.68 Ryan Pilat
27.  13.84 JakeAK
28.  16.23 hah27
29.  20.63 abunickabhi
30.  26.29 Mike Hughey
31.  28.93 WizardCM
32.  30.46 Sawyer
33.  32.28 stanley chapel
34.  38.06 MaksymilianMisiak
35.  39.97 Hyperion
36.  41.70 Nitin Kumar 2018
37.  42.70 Kar0
38.  43.66 Nuuk cuber
39.  43.84 Jacck
40.  44.78 BradyLawrence
41.  55.75 Koen van Aller
42.  57.82 Ssiא
43.  58.50 filmip
44.  59.88 Kalindu
45.  1:00.03 SpeedCubeLegend17
46.  1:01.17 thomas.sch
47.  1:01.87 sporteisvogel
48.  1:10.05 GrettGrett
49.  1:26.74 helloimcubedup
50.  1:27.67 Kacper Jędrzejuk
51.  2:02.01 Splenj
52.  2:02.12 BigBrainBoi989
53.  2:06.66 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
54.  2:09.38 LeonCubes
55.  2:36.10 Tekooo
56.  DNF Jack Law
56.  DNF Cubey_Tube
56.  DNF drpfisherman
56.  DNF OriEy
56.  DNF João Vinicius
56.  DNF JacobLittleton


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(32)
1.  17.43 JakeAK
2.  21.11 hah27
3.  23.93 Ryan Pilat


Spoiler



4.  27.63 ican97
5.  27.68 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
6.  32.08 abunickabhi
7.  32.38 Thewan
8.  32.89 Victor Tang
9.  34.08 JohnDaCuber
10.  43.45 2019ECKE02
11.  49.31 Hoàng Quang Khải
12.  1:07.13 remopihel
13.  1:07.35 DGCubes
14.  1:20.01 qatumciuzacqul
15.  1:33.93 BradenTheMagician
16.  1:39.68 FishTalons
17.  2:19.68 Ssiא
18.  2:23.92 filmip
19.  2:26.03 Kar0
20.  2:45.12 Jacck
21.  3:07.45 carlosvilla9
22.  4:05.25 JacobLittleton
23.  4:23.12 Nuuk cuber
24.  4:35.70 Kalindu
25.  6:01.60 sporteisvogel
26.  DNF ichcubegerne
26.  DNF Imsoosm
26.  DNF DistanceRunner25
26.  DNF Luke Garrett
26.  DNF João Vinicius
26.  DNF Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  DNF MaksymilianMisiak


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(12)
1.  1:52.80 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  2:00.49 hah27
3.  2:02.10 Victor Tang


Spoiler



4.  3:14.88 Keroma12
5.  4:44.29 sqAree
6.  4:53.81 Lio2010
7.  5:04.39 DesertWolf
8.  6:07.11 FishTalons
9.  19:32.99 sporteisvogel
10.  DNF Ryan Pilat
10.  DNF Jacck
10.  DNF MaksymilianMisiak


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  4:24.11 hah27
2.  4:33.02 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  5:05.78 Victor Tang


Spoiler



4.  5:41.89 Lio2010
5.  23:54.19 Jacck
6.  DNF Keroma12
6.  DNF Ryan Pilat


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF Lio2010

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  38:49.42 G2013
2.  DNF Victor Tang
2.  DNF Lio2010

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(4)
1.  30/34 55:17 Keroma12
2.  8/11 57:56 Kurukuru
3.  3/4 2:44 JohnDaCuber


Spoiler



4.  2/4 25:44 sporteisvogel


*3x3x3 one-handed*(164)
1.  10.49 Luke Garrett
2.  10.97 Theo Goluboff
3.  11.86 NathanaelCubes


Spoiler



4.  12.11 tJardigradHe
5.  12.41 Ash Black
6.  12.44 parkertrager
7.  13.11 OriginalUsername
8.  13.32 Shaun Mack
9.  13.49 RedstoneTim
10.  13.65 Brendyn Dunagan
11.  13.70 darrensaito
12.  13.95 Zeke Mackay
13.  14.00 Ryan Pilat
14.  14.14 turtwig
15.  14.54 AndyMok
16.  14.59 tsutt099
17.  14.80 Tues
18.  15.22 Victor Tang
19.  15.59 mihnea3000
20.  15.69 Adweehun
21.  15.97 V Achyuthan
22.  16.12 leolrg
23.  16.20 Pixaler
24.  16.40 Kylegadj
25.  16.69 MrKuba600
26.  16.91 Kar0
27.  17.14 KrokosB
28.  17.35 BradenTheMagician
29.  17.57 Cale S
30.  17.91 ichcubegerne
31.  17.93 Caíque crispim
32.  18.03 DhruvA
33.  18.10 Max C.
34.  18.32 Adam Chodyniecki
35.  18.40 Boris McCoy
36.  18.45 midnightcuberx
37.  18.49 MCuber
38.  18.61 Jammy
39.  18.94 Chris Van Der Brink
40.  19.00 KingWilwin16
41.  19.02 Parke187
42.  19.23 Shadowjockey
43.  19.53 roymok1213
44.  19.68 sigalig
45.  19.83 abunickabhi
46.  20.00 Cubey_Tube
47.  20.09 Utkarsh Ashar
48.  20.42 Zamirul Faris
49.  20.63 lumes2121
50.  20.83 sband17
51.  20.87 xyzzy
52.  20.90 agradess2
53.  20.92 MartinN13
54.  21.06 2022duyn02
55.  21.31 DGCubes
56.  21.45 WizardCM
56.  21.45 tobysthatsall
58.  21.50 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
59.  21.62 KingCanyon
60.  21.67 João Vinicius
61.  21.94 jronge94
62.  22.07 SpeedyReedy
63.  22.35 2018AMSB02
64.  22.36 Luke Solves Cubes
64.  22.36 MaksymilianMisiak
66.  22.50 Yeguk Kim
67.  22.55 2019ECKE02
68.  22.57 MJbaka
69.  22.61 Sawyer
70.  23.28 TheReasonableCuber
71.  23.36 Hoàng Quang Khải
72.  23.42 qatumciuzacqul
73.  23.68 Liam Wadek
74.  23.69 JakeAK
75.  23.87 brad711
76.  24.00 VectorCubes
77.  24.31 Valken
78.  24.38 PiKeeper
79.  24.55 trangium
80.  24.83 any name you wish
81.  25.00 Nuuk cuber
82.  25.14 drpfisherman
83.  25.25 ican97
84.  25.42 Jge
85.  25.48 Koen van Aller
86.  25.51 Omkar1
87.  25.57 OriEy
88.  25.58 MattP98
89.  25.74 Fred Lang
90.  26.02 carlosvilla9
91.  26.29 JacobLittleton
92.  26.52 Nitin Kumar 2018
93.  26.80 Triangles_are_cubers
94.  27.27 BradyLawrence
95.  27.98 Nevan J
96.  28.00 floqualmie
97.  28.16 hebscody
98.  28.17 megacubes
99.  28.33 Kacper Jędrzejuk
100.  28.64 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
101.  28.69 OwlC
102.  29.17 dhafin
103.  29.56 FishTalons
104.  29.84 hyn
105.  29.85 JustGoodCuber
106.  30.35 nigelthecuber
107.  30.48 bennettstouder
108.  30.70 OcR_43
109.  31.77 InfinityCuber324
110.  32.22 Abram Grimsley
111.  32.54 I'm A Cuber
112.  33.61 nurhid.hisham
113.  33.72 Homeschool Cubing
114.  33.85 Isaiah The Scott
115.  33.87 InlandEmpireCuber
116.  34.15 FLS99
117.  34.38 Der Der
118.  34.97 Chew Zheng Rui
119.  35.00 kumato
120.  36.31 BUFI
121.  36.44 bluishshark
122.  37.23 Poorcuber09
123.  37.25 freshcuber.de
124.  37.70 vilkkuti25
125.  37.87 pb_cuber
126.  38.76 Jack Law
127.  39.53 ARSCubing
128.  39.71 Super_Cuber903
129.  40.05 KellanTheCubingCoder
130.  40.12 Cubing09
131.  40.18 filmip
132.  41.33 ErezE
133.  43.24 LeonCubes
134.  44.64 Thewan
135.  45.71 Noob's Cubes
136.  45.94 CubeEnthusiast15
137.  46.59 BalsaCuber
138.  47.14 BigBrainBoi989
139.  48.78 Li Xiang
140.  49.16 DavidEdwards
141.  49.43 Rubika-37-021204
142.  49.86 Ssiא
143.  50.82 samuel roveran
144.  50.84 Meanjuice
145.  51.49 sporteisvogel
146.  53.33 WTFperm
147.  55.33 JohnDaCuber
148.  57.84 Jacck
149.  58.17 SpeedCubeLegend17
150.  59.33 roxanajohnson01
151.  1:03.45 JamesBond54
152.  1:04.31 Splenj
153.  1:05.53 arbivara
154.  1:05.98 Tekooo
154.  1:05.98 Panagiotis Christopoulos
156.  1:06.35 Chai003
157.  1:11.13 Cubing_Marmot
158.  1:14.75 Multicubing
159.  1:16.72 myoder
160.  1:30.46 Hazwi
161.  1:36.06 Exmestify
162.  2:06.26 Taffy24
163.  2:16.43 RubikAr
164.  DNF zlc


*3x3x3 With feet*(5)
1.  44.19 Thewan
2.  48.65 DGCubes
3.  1:36.33 Li Xiang


Spoiler



4.  2:32.59 mihnea3000
5.  DNF Hoàng Quang Khải


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(18)
1.  35.84 ichcubegerne
2.  40.77 DGCubes
3.  43.42 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  52.63 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  1:02.32 TheReasonableCuber
6.  1:06.54 WizardCM
7.  1:17.48 any name you wish
8.  1:24.44 Jacck
9.  1:27.55 DavidEdwards
10.  1:42.84 JacobLittleton
11.  1:44.31 JohnDaCuber
12.  1:48.29 Kar0
13.  4:17.42 Tekooo
14.  DNF DistanceRunner25
14.  DNF Meanjuice
14.  DNF Jack Law
14.  DNF Li Xiang
14.  DNF Cubing_Marmot


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(16)
1.  22.67 (24, 22, 22) Teh Keng Foo
2.  30.33 (29, 34, 28) remopihel
3.  31.67 (29, 30, 36) filmip


Spoiler



4.  32.00 (31, 31, 34) jronge94
5.  39.00 (46, 36, 35) Samuel Eklund-Hanna
6.  40.33 (38, 41, 42) 2022duyn02
7.  44.67 (45, 45, 44) Lio2010
8.  48.00 (48, 44, 52) Kacper Jędrzejuk
9.  DNF (29, DNS, DNS) any name you wish
9.  DNF (29, DNF, DNS) roymok1213
9.  DNF (38, DNF, 37) arbivara
9.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) DGCubes
9.  DNF (39, 49, DNS) Timona
9.  DNF (51, DNF, DNS) Gavsters_Cubing
9.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNF) Meanjuice
9.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) BigBrainBoi989


*2-3-4 Relay*(91)
1.  40.60 tJardigradHe
2.  42.22 Theo Goluboff
3.  43.20 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  44.68 OriginalUsername
4.  44.68 Shaun Mack
6.  45.62 darrensaito
7.  47.58 BradenTheMagician
8.  47.96 Max C.
9.  48.00 MCuber
10.  50.09 mihnea3000
11.  51.81 DGCubes
12.  52.22 Valken
13.  53.47 Yeguk Kim
14.  53.58 Tues
15.  55.65 DhruvA
16.  55.71 DistanceRunner25
17.  56.14 turtwig
18.  56.28 agradess2
19.  56.53 TheReasonableCuber
20.  57.25 Nuuk cuber
21.  58.71 JacobLittleton
22.  59.67 Ash Black
23.  1:00.45 Zamirul Faris
24.  1:00.55 AlexISCrazy
25.  1:01.81 Chris Van Der Brink
25.  1:01.81 tobysthatsall
27.  1:02.32 KingWilwin16
28.  1:02.34 Fred Lang
29.  1:02.46 SpeedyReedy
30.  1:02.54 WizardCM
31.  1:02.91 sband17
32.  1:03.20 2022duyn02
33.  1:04.21 abunickabhi
34.  1:06.16 ichcubegerne
35.  1:07.63 Cubey_Tube
36.  1:08.02 Parke187
36.  1:08.02 BradyLawrence
38.  1:08.20 Timona
39.  1:08.48 drpfisherman
40.  1:09.62 Oliver Pällo
41.  1:10.83 megacubes
42.  1:11.95 Kacper Jędrzejuk
43.  1:12.63 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
44.  1:14.56 MattP98
45.  1:14.65 CaptainCuber
46.  1:15.37 OriEy
47.  1:16.10 OwlC
48.  1:17.66 InlandEmpireCuber
49.  1:22.61 Luke Solves Cubes
50.  1:23.70 JohnDaCuber
51.  1:24.59 FLS99
52.  1:25.04 Li Xiang
53.  1:27.20 vilkkuti25
54.  1:28.37 Nitin Kumar 2018
55.  1:28.53 Abram Grimsley
56.  1:29.66 Poorcuber09
57.  1:30.90 CryptoConnor
58.  1:31.91 Nevan J
59.  1:33.15 ARSCubing
60.  1:34.53 InfinityCuber324
61.  1:34.89 Sawyer
62.  1:40.02 Isaiah The Scott
63.  1:40.81 bluishshark
64.  1:41.69 Tekooo
65.  1:42.50 Topherlul
66.  1:42.85 Cubing Mania
67.  1:43.39 hyn
68.  1:44.21 Jge
69.  1:47.71 Jrg
70.  1:50.66 myoder
71.  1:51.48 ErezE
72.  1:54.59 BalsaCuber
73.  2:05.12 GrettGrett
74.  2:05.40 SpeedCubeLegend17
75.  2:08.03 Rubika-37-021204
76.  2:10.34 Jason Tzeng
77.  2:11.77 sporteisvogel
78.  2:13.47 CubeEnthusiast15
79.  2:13.52 JakeAK
80.  2:15.84 Meanjuice
81.  2:25.33 Henry13
82.  2:31.22 thomas.sch
83.  2:35.12 samuel roveran
84.  2:40.30 Jacck
85.  2:47.43 Splenj
86.  2:49.29 Triangles_are_cubers
87.  3:15.56 Multicubing
88.  3:18.65 khachuli
89.  4:46.65 Gavsters_Cubing
90.  5:03.67 nicb4491
91.  DNF KellanTheCubingCoder


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(45)
1.  1:38.84 OriginalUsername
2.  1:39.99 Theo Goluboff
3.  1:40.62 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  1:43.06 tJardigradHe
5.  1:52.61 Max C.
6.  1:53.80 fun at the joy
7.  2:00.88 ichcubegerne
8.  2:04.66 darrensaito
9.  2:11.22 agradess2
10.  2:13.28 DistanceRunner25
11.  2:16.12 DGCubes
12.  2:18.55 turtwig
13.  2:26.75 Parke187
14.  2:26.87 KellanTheCubingCoder
15.  2:27.98 JacobLittleton
16.  2:28.32 2022duyn02
17.  2:29.99 Yeguk Kim
18.  2:31.47 WizardCM
19.  2:38.10 Nuuk cuber
20.  2:44.95 Chris Van Der Brink
21.  2:45.06 Kacper Jędrzejuk
22.  2:45.22 drpfisherman
23.  2:45.71 TheReasonableCuber
24.  2:49.77 Cubey_Tube
25.  2:51.71 abunickabhi
26.  2:56.08 GenTheThief
27.  3:13.21 vilkkuti25
28.  3:13.88 CaptainCuber
29.  3:16.88 OriEy
30.  3:19.59 megacubes
31.  3:21.77 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
32.  3:32.91 FLS99
33.  3:45.48 Luke Solves Cubes
34.  3:53.44 Poorcuber09
35.  4:07.85 Sawyer
36.  4:18.81 Cubing Mania
37.  4:25.52 Jrg
38.  4:47.43 CubeEnthusiast15
39.  4:56.12 Tekooo
40.  5:04.23 sporteisvogel
41.  5:13.67 Rubika-37-021204
42.  5:26.76 thomas.sch
43.  5:27.83 myoder
44.  5:46.26 SpeedCubeLegend17
45.  12:15.06 nicb4491


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(19)
1.  3:38.75 OriginalUsername
2.  3:46.69 fun at the joy
3.  4:27.62 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  4:55.96 DistanceRunner25
5.  4:56.62 drpfisherman
6.  4:57.04 DGCubes
7.  5:11.03 JacobLittleton
8.  5:12.45 Nuuk cuber
9.  5:43.02 TheReasonableCuber
10.  6:26.87 OriEy
11.  6:55.17 vilkkuti25
12.  6:55.59 Cubey_Tube
13.  7:17.94 Kacper Jędrzejuk
14.  8:51.68 Jrg
15.  9:18.49 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
16.  9:50.38 Rubika-37-021204
17.  10:32.36 myoder
18.  10:56.17 thomas.sch
19.  11:51.02 Cubing Mania


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(21)
1.  6:40.32 OriginalUsername
2.  6:57.40 fun at the joy
3.  7:19.71 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  8:17.01 KingWilwin16
5.  8:21.75 drpfisherman
6.  9:04.24 DGCubes
7.  9:18.30 Nuuk cuber
8.  9:50.81 JacobLittleton
9.  10:42.20 GenTheThief
10.  11:06.79 MattP98
11.  11:24.48 OriEy
12.  12:43.12 Cubey_Tube
13.  13:20.75 Kacper Jędrzejuk
14.  15:36.45 Jrg
15.  17:44.49 thomas.sch
16.  18:38.62 Julio974
17.  19:21.04 Rubika-37-021204
18.  19:38.32 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
19.  27:20.91 Ayce
20.  DNF ichcubegerne
20.  DNF Sawyer


*Clock*(98)
1.  4.23 VectorCubes
2.  4.32 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  4.79 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  5.25 Jakub D
5.  5.28 Oliver Pällo
6.  5.30 Luke Garrett
7.  5.83 Clock_Enthusiast
8.  5.90 DesertWolf
9.  6.20 Christopher Fandrich
10.  6.21 Magdamini
11.  6.36 AndyMok
12.  6.48 Theo Goluboff
13.  6.66 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
14.  6.83 2017LAMB06
14.  6.83 Shaun Mack
16.  7.05 Chris Van Der Brink
17.  7.11 YouCubing
18.  7.16 MCuber
19.  7.27 floqualmie
20.  7.40 sqAree
21.  7.42 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
22.  7.67 Kacper Jędrzejuk
23.  7.69 Rollercoasterben 
24.  7.71 Jules Graham
25.  7.73 Ryan Pilat
26.  7.92 Shadowjockey
27.  7.97 drpfisherman
28.  8.07 carlosvilla9
29.  8.22 OriginalUsername
30.  8.25 Tues
31.  8.27 BradenTheMagician
32.  8.31 2019ECKE02
33.  8.56 Redicubeman
33.  8.56 Jammy
35.  8.62 tsutt099
36.  8.83 tJardigradHe
37.  8.88 remopihel
38.  9.09 Ash Black
39.  9.11 darrensaito
40.  9.15 mihnea3000
41.  9.40 ichcubegerne
42.  9.49 Panagiotis Christopoulos
43.  9.57 Nuuk cuber
44.  9.61 KrokosB
45.  9.69 DGCubes
46.  9.77 sband17
47.  10.06 Max C.
48.  10.11 sigalig
49.  10.13 Poketube6681
50.  10.21 InfinityCuber324
51.  10.44 ErezE
52.  10.53 InlandEmpireCuber
53.  10.56 Li Xiang
54.  10.59 OriEy
55.  10.63 bluishshark
56.  10.91 Fred Lang
57.  10.99 EvanWright1
58.  11.49 Adam Chodyniecki
59.  11.57 MrKuba600
60.  11.61 Luke Solves Cubes
61.  11.75 rlnninja44
62.  11.90 any name you wish
63.  11.92 Jason Tzeng
64.  11.98 SpeedCubeLegend17
65.  12.37 WizardCM
66.  12.53 Adweehun
67.  13.21 João Vinicius
68.  13.46 JustGoodCuber
68.  13.46 MaksymilianMisiak
70.  13.76 FishTalons
71.  14.08 KellanTheCubingCoder
72.  14.20 Cubey_Tube
73.  14.44 elimescube
74.  14.61 nurhid.hisham
75.  14.69 GT8590
76.  14.97 freshcuber.de
77.  15.03 JacobLittleton
78.  15.20 Danielle Ang
79.  15.30 megacubes
80.  15.33 Poorcuber09
81.  15.35 FLS99
82.  15.68 Der Der
83.  15.72 TheReasonableCuber
84.  15.79 kflynn
85.  16.28 JohnDaCuber
86.  16.92 roxanajohnson01
87.  17.89 Jacck
88.  18.49 sporteisvogel
89.  18.54 GrettGrett
90.  18.59 DhruvA
91.  18.91 vilkkuti25
92.  20.19 Trexrush1
93.  20.88 Twisted Cubing
94.  25.57 Chai003
95.  27.21 Abram Grimsley
96.  28.73 Henry13
97.  30.80 Kalindu
98.  DNF Boris McCoy


*Megaminx*(63)
1.  38.52 Theo Goluboff
2.  42.38 KrokosB
3.  44.82 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  46.64 WizardCM
5.  47.39 darrensaito
6.  49.24 Ryan Pilat
7.  49.86 MrKuba600
8.  53.92 OriginalUsername
9.  54.12 Kacper Jędrzejuk
10.  54.62 carlosvilla9
11.  55.04 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
12.  56.76 MaksymilianMisiak
13.  57.32 Shadowjockey
14.  57.63 Fred Lang
15.  59.82 MCuber
16.  1:00.98 sband17
17.  1:02.42 DhruvA
18.  1:03.12 BradenTheMagician
19.  1:04.45 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
20.  1:07.34 YouCubing
21.  1:08.22 ichcubegerne
22.  1:09.27 Timona
23.  1:09.34 DGCubes
24.  1:10.43 FaLoL
25.  1:12.75 remopihel
26.  1:14.34 Nuuk cuber
27.  1:14.59 Max C.
28.  1:14.64 drpfisherman
29.  1:16.95 João Vinicius
30.  1:18.28 KingCanyon
31.  1:19.59 50ph14
32.  1:20.91 Triangles_are_cubers
33.  1:28.28 megacubes
34.  1:29.13 OcR_43
35.  1:30.47 Trexrush1
36.  1:34.52 JacobLittleton
37.  1:35.72 c00bmaster
38.  1:37.08 OriEy
39.  1:43.39 TheReasonableCuber
40.  1:44.01 FishTalons
41.  1:45.26 Luke Solves Cubes
42.  1:46.09 JohnDaCuber
43.  1:58.52 Cubey_Tube
44.  2:01.87 vilkkuti25
45.  2:04.07 Poorcuber09
46.  2:19.84 CubeEnthusiast15
47.  2:24.03 nigelthecuber
48.  2:25.28 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
49.  2:27.03 Abram Grimsley
50.  2:47.39 Jacck
51.  2:55.63 Jrg
52.  2:58.55 Chew Zheng Rui
53.  3:10.33 InfinityCuber324
54.  3:23.89 thomas.sch
55.  3:25.49 sporteisvogel
56.  3:34.52 freshcuber.de
57.  4:15.37 Chai003
58.  4:19.64 Rubika-37-021204
59.  4:20.25 Splenj
60.  DNF Eli Apperson
60.  DNF floqualmie
60.  DNF bennettstouder
60.  DNF Meanjuice


*Pyraminx*(160)
1.  1.67 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.21 JohnDaCuber
2.  2.21 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  2.33 Jules Graham
5.  2.41 BrianJ
6.  2.46 Magdamini
7.  2.55 Shirosuki
8.  2.58 tJardigradHe
9.  2.63 MrKuba600
10.  2.77 AlexISCrazy
11.  2.85 Chris Van Der Brink
12.  2.86 remopihel
13.  2.95 Shaun Mack
14.  2.97 EvanWright1
15.  2.99 50ph14
16.  3.12 DGCubes
17.  3.25 Cody_Caston
18.  3.26 BradenTheMagician
19.  3.37 mariotdias
20.  3.38 Theo Goluboff
21.  3.41 Ryan Pilat
22.  3.43 Zeke Mackay
23.  3.48 OriginalUsername
24.  3.54 Luke Garrett
24.  3.54 Boris McCoy
26.  3.65 tsutt099
27.  3.70 mihnea3000
28.  3.71 MartinN13
29.  3.72 megacubes
30.  3.99 Ash Black
31.  4.09 darrensaito
32.  4.10 Caíque crispim
33.  4.32 Liam Wadek
34.  4.33 Adam Chodyniecki
35.  4.37 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
36.  4.44 Max C.
37.  4.46 YouCubing
38.  4.47 DhruvA
39.  4.48 João Vinicius
40.  4.49 Clock_Enthusiast
41.  4.54 MaksymilianMisiak
42.  4.57 WizardCM
43.  4.62 aznbn
44.  4.63 wearephamily1719
45.  4.64 DistanceRunner25
46.  4.71 AndyMok
47.  4.77 Tues
48.  4.81 MCuber
49.  4.88 Homeschool Cubing
50.  5.12 Oliver Pällo
51.  5.15 eyeballboi
52.  5.22 Jason Tzeng
53.  5.26 CaptainCuber
53.  5.26 Jge
55.  5.40 nigelthecuber
56.  5.50 JacobLittleton
57.  5.62 Parke187
58.  5.75 Triangles_are_cubers
59.  5.77 2018AMSB02
60.  5.82 KrokosB
61.  5.88 bh13
61.  5.88 Omkar1
63.  5.91 Jack Law
64.  5.97 Kacper Jędrzejuk
65.  6.01 GooseCuber
66.  6.07 Shadowjockey
67.  6.15 ARSCubing
68.  6.16 ichcubegerne
69.  6.30 Nuuk cuber
70.  6.34 Utkarsh Ashar
71.  6.36 Jammy
72.  6.37 carlosvilla9
73.  6.47 VectorCubes
74.  6.59 midnightcuberx
75.  6.60 2019ECKE02
75.  6.60 SpeedCubeLegend17
77.  6.67 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
78.  6.72 RyFi
79.  6.74 lumes2121
80.  6.75 KellanTheCubingCoder
81.  6.76 drpfisherman
82.  6.80 Isaiah The Scott
83.  6.89 tobysthatsall
84.  6.96 vezeneca
84.  6.96 abunickabhi
86.  7.21 OriEy
86.  7.21 Alpha cuber
88.  7.60 Cubey_Tube
89.  7.64 White KB
90.  7.65 agradess2
90.  7.65 Keroma12
92.  7.70 rlnninja44
93.  7.71 sband17
94.  7.73 Abram Grimsley
94.  7.73 GrettGrett
96.  7.93 Hyperion
97.  8.10 Fred Lang
98.  8.18 Christopher Fandrich
98.  8.18 samuel roveran
100.  8.24 Li Xiang
101.  8.35 TheReasonableCuber
102.  8.50 Mike Hughey
103.  8.51 CubeEnthusiast15
104.  8.55 Pixaler
104.  8.55 Jakub D
106.  8.57 bennettstouder
107.  8.76 ErezE
108.  8.79 Koen van Aller
109.  8.80 pb_cuber
110.  8.85 vilkkuti25
111.  9.10 Thewan
112.  9.36 Luke Solves Cubes
113.  9.49 Poorcuber09
114.  9.54 FLS99
115.  9.55 OwlC
116.  9.56 Cuber88
117.  9.74 Henry13
118.  9.84 InfinityCuber324
119.  9.86 Twisted Cubing
120.  10.01 Zamirul Faris
121.  10.07 BalsaCuber
122.  10.16 BigBrainBoi989
123.  10.40 kflynn
124.  10.52 Der Der
125.  10.97 Tekooo
126.  11.12 khachuli
127.  12.25 sporteisvogel
128.  12.49 roxanajohnson01
128.  12.49 Hazwi
130.  12.54 KingKong617
131.  12.58 Meanjuice
132.  12.74 DUDECUBER
133.  12.75 Rubika-37-021204
134.  12.98 freshcuber.de
135.  13.08 Sawyer
136.  13.20 Cubing Mania
137.  13.29 bluishshark
138.  13.48 Poketube6681
139.  14.03 InlandEmpireCuber
140.  14.13 DavidEdwards
141.  14.46 Jacck
142.  14.52 helloimcubedup
143.  15.14 Noob's Cubes
144.  15.45 Kalindu
145.  15.90 Gavsters_Cubing
146.  16.12 Lio2010
147.  17.14 RubikAr
148.  17.20 Penguinocuber
149.  17.32 Nash171
150.  17.41 Splenj
151.  17.78 GT8590
152.  17.94 WTFperm
153.  18.89 Q*bertTheCuber
154.  19.24 Alexandra Minea
155.  22.04 tungsten
155.  22.04 arbivara
157.  23.11 nicb4491
158.  24.47 Chai003
159.  28.30 Exmestify
160.  29.26 Taffy24


*Square-1*(102)
1.  5.37 Christopher Fandrich
2.  6.59 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  6.79 Adweehun


Spoiler



4.  6.91 David ep
5.  7.57 Shaun Mack
6.  7.76 BrianJ
7.  7.78 EvanWright1
8.  8.35 MaksymilianMisiak
9.  8.75 tsutt099
10.  8.79 Ryan Pilat
11.  9.18 Glincons
12.  9.20 Luke Garrett
12.  9.20 Alex Tosting
14.  9.34 darrensaito
15.  9.35 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
16.  9.39 remopihel
17.  9.69 Cale S
18.  9.77 Magdamini
19.  9.79 2019ECKE02
20.  9.92 BradenTheMagician
21.  9.95 Caíque crispim
22.  10.23 Theo Goluboff
23.  10.52 Shadowjockey
24.  10.66 BradyLawrence
25.  10.99 AndrewT99
26.  11.17 OriginalUsername
27.  11.39 YouCubing
28.  12.26 DesertWolf
29.  12.73 Antto Pitkänen
30.  12.99 MrKuba600
31.  13.07 Kylegadj
32.  13.22 Max C.
33.  13.26 ichcubegerne
34.  13.31 Boris McCoy
35.  13.68 tJardigradHe
36.  13.81 Ash Black
37.  14.07 MCuber
38.  14.12 hkg11khanh
39.  15.69 JacobLittleton
40.  15.82 PCCuber
41.  16.07 AndyMok
42.  16.13 wearephamily1719
43.  17.86 Kacper Jędrzejuk
44.  18.30 Tues
45.  18.73 drpfisherman
46.  19.45 Chris Van Der Brink
47.  19.49 DGCubes
48.  19.68 Cubey_Tube
49.  20.07 Oliver Pällo
50.  21.06 sband17
51.  21.14 InfinityCuber324
52.  21.24 megacubes
53.  21.97 hyn
54.  22.01 João Vinicius
55.  22.45 bluishshark
55.  22.45 midnightcuberx
57.  22.74 Parke187
58.  22.99 FishTalons
59.  23.23 TheReasonableCuber
60.  23.60 Liam Wadek
61.  23.65 mihnea3000
62.  24.59 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
63.  24.99 bennettstouder
64.  25.25 Der Der
65.  25.27 DhruvA
66.  25.60 floqualmie
67.  26.07 Adam Chodyniecki
68.  27.06 Yeguk Kim
69.  27.13 WizardCM
70.  27.60 Meanjuice
71.  27.87 nigelthecuber
72.  28.09 GrettGrett
73.  28.13 Homeschool Cubing
74.  29.15 BigBrainBoi989
75.  29.62 Kar0
76.  30.37 Nuuk cuber
77.  30.98 Cubing Mania
78.  31.03 Trexrush1
79.  31.23 JohnDaCuber
80.  31.35 ARSCubing
81.  32.86 ErezE
82.  35.71 InlandEmpireCuber
83.  35.74 carlosvilla9
84.  36.95 Li Xiang
85.  37.66 Poorcuber09
86.  38.84 Luke Solves Cubes
87.  40.48 OriEy
88.  41.01 JustGoodCuber
89.  42.30 Abram Grimsley
90.  47.34 Mike Hughey
91.  49.23 vilkkuti25
92.  51.71 Jacck
93.  52.15 sporteisvogel
94.  52.29 Twisted Cubing
95.  53.25 FLS99
96.  55.74 roxanajohnson01
97.  1:10.38 Hyperion
98.  1:17.62 Tekooo
99.  1:28.99 Rubika-37-021204
100.  1:37.92 arbivara
101.  3:00.41 Isaiah The Scott
102.  DNF Hazwi


*Skewb*(141)
1.  1.86 Legomanz
2.  2.85 Cody_Caston
3.  2.95 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  3.12 hkg11khanh
5.  3.19 tsutt099
6.  3.20 parkertrager
7.  3.38 Ash Black
8.  3.54 Magdamini
9.  3.60 MrKuba600
10.  3.70 remopihel
11.  3.73 Theo Goluboff
12.  3.77 MichaelNielsen
13.  3.82 Cale S
14.  3.91 OriginalUsername
15.  4.02 bobbybob
16.  4.10 Luke Garrett
17.  4.23 VectorCubes
18.  4.27 darrensaito
19.  4.29 Shaun Mack
20.  4.33 EvanWright1
21.  4.42 roymok1213
22.  4.46 Kylegadj
23.  4.51 Kacper Jędrzejuk
24.  4.63 AndyMok
25.  4.64 tJardigradHe
26.  4.76 Alex Tosting
27.  4.78 Glincons
28.  4.86 MCuber
29.  5.04 any name you wish
30.  5.10 Chris Van Der Brink
31.  5.19 Adam Chodyniecki
32.  5.22 Hyperion
33.  5.28 nigelthecuber
34.  5.44 YouCubing
35.  5.48 KrokosB
36.  5.49 InfinityCuber324
37.  5.51 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
37.  5.51 Alpha cuber
39.  5.57 DhruvA
40.  5.63 Tues
41.  5.75 BradenTheMagician
42.  5.79 Triangles_are_cubers
43.  5.95 João Vinicius
44.  5.96 Boris McCoy
45.  5.97 mihnea3000
46.  6.08 ichcubegerne
47.  6.15 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
48.  6.31 2022duyn02
49.  6.37 Jules Graham
50.  6.40 Clock_Enthusiast
51.  6.45 lumes2121
52.  6.46 Max C.
53.  6.54 megacubes
54.  6.55 Liam Wadek
55.  6.60 Thewan
56.  6.70 Shadowjockey
57.  6.77 WizardCM
58.  6.89 Poorcuber09
59.  7.04 DGCubes
60.  7.07 eyeballboi
61.  7.22 sband17
62.  7.33 vezeneca
63.  7.38 Trexrush1
64.  7.41 Parke187
65.  7.79 MaksymilianMisiak
66.  7.81 Jammy
67.  7.82 Poketube6681
68.  7.88 Ryan Pilat
68.  7.88 Timona
70.  7.99 Caíque crispim
71.  8.02 Cubey_Tube
72.  8.06 Jack Law
73.  8.14 Nuuk cuber
73.  8.14 Keroma12
75.  8.21 KingKong617
76.  8.25 AlexISCrazy
77.  8.26 drpfisherman
78.  8.30 JacobLittleton
79.  8.46 RyFi
80.  8.53 Li Xiang
81.  8.60 bluishshark
82.  8.67 Chew Zheng Rui
83.  8.75 ARSCubing
84.  8.76 Oliver Pällo
85.  8.77 Pixaler
86.  8.82 InlandEmpireCuber
87.  9.07 TheReasonableCuber
87.  9.07 abunickabhi
89.  9.15 Super_Cuber903
90.  9.46 DUDECUBER
91.  9.54 Koen van Aller
92.  9.61 Jason Tzeng
93.  9.63 FLS99
94.  9.76 CaptainCuber
95.  9.81 GrettGrett
96.  9.86 Omkar1
97.  9.99 KellanTheCubingCoder
98.  10.03 Isaiah The Scott
99.  10.11 carlosvilla9
100.  10.20 tobysthatsall
101.  10.26 vilkkuti25
102.  10.51 kflynn
103.  11.02 OwlC
104.  11.32 bennettstouder
105.  11.45 CubeEnthusiast15
106.  11.56 Panagiotis Christopoulos
107.  11.89 BalsaCuber
108.  11.92 Tekooo
109.  11.96 samuel roveran
110.  11.97 rlnninja44
111.  12.38 OriEy
112.  12.73 Luke Solves Cubes
113.  13.58 Meow_dasKatze
114.  13.81 Danielle Ang
115.  13.91 BigBrainBoi989
116.  14.39 roxanajohnson01
117.  14.43 Abram Grimsley
118.  14.48 JohnDaCuber
119.  15.09 Rubika-37-021204
120.  15.29 pb_cuber
121.  15.44 Henry13
122.  17.20 ErezE
123.  17.27 DavidEdwards
124.  17.61 Meanjuice
125.  17.98 Der Der
125.  17.98 Mike Hughey
125.  17.98 thomas.sch
128.  18.60 sporteisvogel
129.  18.79 freshcuber.de
130.  20.91 helloimcubedup
131.  20.95 Cubing Mania
132.  21.48 agradess2
133.  22.99 Kalindu
134.  23.14 Q*bertTheCuber
135.  23.38 Jacck
136.  27.16 Chai003
137.  28.41 Lio2010
138.  31.78 arbivara
139.  35.06 nicb4491
140.  DNF MartinN13
140.  DNF aznbn


*Kilominx*(22)
1.  24.06 DGCubes
2.  27.20 Imsoosm
3.  28.10 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  28.84 Kacper Jędrzejuk
5.  29.20 Nuuk cuber
6.  29.29 Ash Black
7.  29.48 WizardCM
8.  31.07 YouCubing
9.  32.91 Thewan
10.  40.22 stanley chapel
11.  40.94 Isaiah The Scott
12.  44.03 megacubes
13.  48.53 TheReasonableCuber
14.  54.08 Meanjuice
15.  58.30 helloimcubedup
16.  1:01.10 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
17.  1:05.98 thomas.sch
18.  1:06.84 JohnDaCuber
19.  1:22.71 BUFI
20.  1:38.72 Rubika-37-021204
21.  2:03.60 InfinityCuber324
22.  DNF Jacck


*Mini Guildford*(21)
1.  3:10.66 Theo Goluboff
2.  3:34.72 tJardigradHe
3.  3:34.75 JohnDaCuber


Spoiler



4.  3:44.83 Shaun Mack
5.  3:49.95 OriginalUsername
6.  4:09.76 Max C.
7.  4:28.76 ichcubegerne
8.  4:48.91 WizardCM
9.  5:00.71 Nuuk cuber
10.  5:05.74 DGCubes
11.  5:20.48 Chris Van Der Brink
12.  5:20.53 Kacper Jędrzejuk
13.  5:30.68 drpfisherman
14.  5:46.61 TheReasonableCuber
15.  6:03.33 JacobLittleton
16.  6:27.05 OriEy
17.  7:02.91 Cubey_Tube
18.  7:43.44 Luke Solves Cubes
19.  7:43.58 vilkkuti25
20.  9:22.01 InfinityCuber324
21.  12:17.62 thomas.sch


*Redi Cube*(22)
1.  5.80 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  6.62 Redicubeman
3.  8.78 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  9.14 Ash Black
5.  9.62 JohnDaCuber
6.  10.17 ichcubegerne
7.  10.47 2017LAMB06
8.  14.34 drpfisherman
9.  17.28 Shaun Mack
10.  17.44 Nuuk cuber
11.  17.79 YouCubing
12.  21.64 Adam Chodyniecki
13.  22.86 Mike Hughey
14.  24.53 BigBrainBoi989
15.  27.50 Rubika-37-021204
16.  29.21 JacobLittleton
17.  30.71 Abram Grimsley
18.  32.45 TheReasonableCuber
19.  32.64 Meanjuice
20.  34.85 Jacck
21.  39.01 freshcuber.de
22.  43.21 InfinityCuber324


*Master Pyraminx*(18)
1.  23.76 Ash Black
2.  26.53 DGCubes
3.  35.54 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  35.77 ichcubegerne
5.  36.20 Chris Van Der Brink
6.  43.33 megacubes
7.  45.43 Nuuk cuber
8.  47.88 WizardCM
9.  48.82 Mike Hughey
10.  52.66 TheReasonableCuber
11.  1:09.00 JohnDaCuber
12.  1:09.29 Rubika-37-021204
13.  1:09.36 One Wheel
14.  1:10.93 InlandEmpireCuber
15.  1:15.63 Jacck
16.  1:28.90 freshcuber.de
17.  3:02.88 Tekooo
18.  5:15.45 InfinityCuber324


*15 Puzzle*(8)
1.  11.02 YouCubing
2.  11.83 JohnDaCuber
3.  12.54 CubeEnthusiast15


Spoiler



4.  20.68 ichcubegerne
5.  21.02 DGCubes
6.  30.48 freshcuber.de
7.  1:05.70 GrettGrett
8.  3:53.12 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(9)
1.  44.64 GenTheThief
2.  47.95 any name you wish
3.  51.64 V Achyuthan


Spoiler



4.  53.48 WizardCM
5.  60.20 Jacck
6.  60.57 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7.  DNF remopihel
7.  DNF Samuel Eklund-Hanna
7.  DNF Meanjuice


*Mirror Blocks*(32)
1.  14.15 Valken
2.  14.95 BradenTheMagician
3.  20.73 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  25.22 Haya_Mirror
5.  27.31 Thewan
6.  30.20 Nuuk cuber
7.  36.06 YouCubing
8.  36.71 Abram Grimsley
9.  39.76 JacobLittleton
10.  40.95 TheReasonableCuber
11.  40.99 JohnDaCuber
12.  41.67 Ash Black
13.  48.01 Jack Law
14.  48.51 MaksymilianMisiak
15.  50.46 WizardCM
16.  51.27 Zamirul Faris
17.  52.89 Cubing Mania
18.  57.49 ErezE
19.  59.45 DUDECUBER
20.  1:04.04 khachuli
21.  1:08.15 drpfisherman
22.  1:09.04 InfinityCuber324
23.  1:13.37 BUFI
24.  1:14.86 Multicubing
25.  1:24.03 Meanjuice
26.  1:27.85 CubeEnthusiast15
27.  1:27.89 Cubey_Tube
28.  1:32.94 freshcuber.de
29.  2:05.70 Ssiא
30.  2:24.35 Splenj
31.  2:42.42 Hazwi
32.  2:48.97 Rubika-37-021204


*Curvy Copter*(4)
1.  1:32.10 DGCubes
2.  3:00.36 YouCubing
3.  3:49.57 thomas.sch


Spoiler



4.  4:25.32 CubeEnthusiast15


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(12)
1.  25.18 SpeedyOctahedron
2.  34.37 Glincons
3.  36.01 Der Der


Spoiler



4.  48.35 drpfisherman
5.  52.37 Chris Van Der Brink
6.  1:11.42 DistanceRunner25
7.  1:16.30 YouCubing
8.  1:26.08 xyzzy
9.  1:41.92 DGCubes
10.  2:55.49 freshcuber.de
11.  3:41.06 Rubika-37-021204
12.  4:11.01 thomas.sch



*Contest results*(320)
1.  1710 Theo Goluboff
2.  1698 OriginalUsername
3.  1617 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  1571 DGCubes
5.  1515 darrensaito
6.  1473 BradenTheMagician
7.  1455 tJardigradHe
8.  1452 ichcubegerne
9.  1431 Ryan Pilat
10.  1421 Ash Black
11.  1409 Shaun Mack
12.  1321 Max C.
13.  1262 WizardCM
14.  1249 Nuuk cuber
15.  1238 tsutt099
16.  1216 JacobLittleton
17.  1204 MCuber
18.  1198 Tues
19.  1192 Chris Van Der Brink
20.  1177 Kacper Jędrzejuk
21.  1162 MrKuba600
22.  1161 DhruvA
23.  1149 mihnea3000
24.  1148 AndyMok
25.  1143 MaksymilianMisiak
26.  1092 Caíque crispim
27.  1081 KrokosB
28.  1057 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
29.  1048 TheReasonableCuber
30.  1036 megacubes
31.  1026 drpfisherman
32.  1016 Shadowjockey
33.  1004 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
34.  990 agradess2
35.  987 sband17
36.  982 parkertrager
37.  981 Cubey_Tube
37.  981 2022duyn02
37.  981 Adam Chodyniecki
40.  973 João Vinicius
41.  971 Magdamini
42.  966 Brendyn Dunagan
43.  954 Parke187
44.  919 turtwig
44.  919 Liam Wadek
46.  906 Yeguk Kim
47.  904 Zeke Mackay
48.  897 remopihel
49.  896 Boris McCoy
50.  889 Cale S
51.  874 abunickabhi
52.  870 carlosvilla9
53.  859 Fred Lang
54.  848 Pixaler
55.  821 JohnDaCuber
56.  807 BrianJ
57.  794 Kylegadj
58.  775 OriEy
59.  773 Jammy
60.  762 Valken
61.  759 VectorCubes
62.  756 tobysthatsall
63.  755 EvanWright1
64.  750 roymok1213
65.  742 InfinityCuber324
66.  739 eyeballboi
67.  723 Oliver Pällo
68.  722 Alex Tosting
69.  708 nigelthecuber
70.  707 Koen van Aller
71.  704 Christopher Fandrich
72.  702 Kar0
73.  694 Triangles_are_cubers
73.  694 Timona
75.  692 Cody_Caston
76.  686 wearephamily1719
77.  683 KingWilwin16
78.  673 Zamirul Faris
79.  667 Luke Solves Cubes
80.  638 Jge
81.  633 ARSCubing
82.  623 aznbn
83.  622 Legomanz
83.  622 BradyLawrence
85.  607 lumes2121
86.  598 Utkarsh Ashar
87.  592 bennettstouder
88.  590 AlexISCrazy
89.  589 FishTalons
90.  586 2019ECKE02
91.  579 MartinN13
92.  573 vilkkuti25
93.  572 any name you wish
94.  564 midnightcuberx
95.  559 InlandEmpireCuber
96.  558 YouCubing
97.  556 Trexrush1
98.  547 bluishshark
99.  542 Jules Graham
100.  531 Poorcuber09
101.  526 Li Xiang
102.  521 Der Der
103.  519 NathanaelCubes
104.  514 CaptainCuber
105.  508 Abram Grimsley
106.  506 vezeneca
107.  505 Nitin Kumar 2018
107.  505 KellanTheCubingCoder
107.  505 Isaiah The Scott
110.  501 OwlC
111.  500 Glincons
112.  497 MichaelNielsen
113.  495 Omkar1
114.  492 JakeAK
115.  485 RyFi
116.  484 rlnninja44
117.  483 hkg11khanh
118.  475 SpeedyReedy
119.  465 JustGoodCuber
120.  458 Sawyer
121.  447 Clock_Enthusiast
122.  441 2017LAMB06
123.  436 Hyperion
124.  432 asacuber
125.  427 CubeEnthusiast15
126.  426 xyzzy
127.  422 DUDECUBER
128.  413 Victor Tang
129.  412 FLS99
130.  411 Homeschool Cubing
131.  409 V Achyuthan
132.  403 Hoàng Quang Khải
132.  403 hyn
132.  403 Poketube6681
135.  398 Nevan J
136.  392 PiKeeper
137.  390 MJbaka
138.  381 dhafin
139.  378 Cubing Mania
140.  376 Tekooo
141.  374 Chew Zheng Rui
142.  373 KingKong617
143.  370 Jack Law
144.  366 sigalig
145.  357 PCCuber
146.  353 stanley chapel
146.  353 RedstoneTim
148.  352 leolrg
149.  351 ErezE
150.  348 Super_Cuber903
151.  347 Rubika-37-021204
151.  347 SpeedCubeLegend17
153.  338 sporteisvogel
154.  336 Meanjuice
154.  336 Jason Tzeng
156.  333 CryptoConnor
157.  332 BUFI
158.  331 KingCanyon
159.  323 samuel roveran
160.  322 LwBigcubes
161.  321 Keroma12
162.  319 Garf
163.  318 Thewan
164.  317 MattP98
164.  317 qatumciuzacqul
166.  313 Jacck
167.  311 justyy14
167.  311 Topherlul
169.  306 GrettGrett
170.  304 BalsaCuber
171.  302 50ph14
172.  300 BigBrainBoi989
173.  298 floqualmie
174.  297 c00bmaster
175.  294 brad711
176.  290 Imsoosm
177.  288 Adweehun
178.  284 DistanceRunner25
179.  283 Enoch Jiang
180.  277 iLikeCheese
181.  274 freshcuber.de
182.  271 AndrewT99
183.  270 kumato
184.  269 ExultantCarn
184.  269 Jrg
186.  267 benzhao
186.  267 Redicubeman
188.  264 Rollercoasterben 
188.  264 AidenCubes
188.  264 jronge94
191.  263 ican97
192.  262 pb_cuber
193.  259 Heewon Seo
193.  259 elimescube
195.  255 SpeedCubeReview
196.  254 FishyIshy
196.  254 Mike Hughey
198.  252 T_Perm_Cuber
199.  251 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
200.  245 Noob's Cubes
201.  242 Rubadcar
202.  241 Jakub D
203.  238 trangium
204.  237 Ssiא
205.  236 OcR_43
206.  233 bh13
207.  223 Henry13
208.  222 Eli Apperson
209.  220 Chai003
210.  217 LeonCubes
211.  212 filmip
212.  211 20luky3
213.  210 2018AMSB02
214.  209 Ashwin Singh
215.  208 Charles Jerome
215.  208 roxanajohnson01
215.  208 KamTheCuber
218.  204 hebscody
219.  202 DavidEdwards
219.  202 Skewb_Cube
221.  198 thomas.sch
222.  192 myoder
223.  189 DesertWolf
224.  182 Alpha cuber
225.  180 Cuber2s
225.  180 nurhid.hisham
227.  179 Panagiotis Christopoulos
228.  178 Kalindu
229.  175 fun at the joy
230.  171 GooseCuber
231.  169 WTFperm
232.  167 Petri Krzywacki
233.  163 pjk
234.  159 Hazwi
235.  156 Shirosuki
236.  155 Cubing09
236.  155 khachuli
238.  153 helloimcubedup
239.  152 cuberkid10
240.  150 Lio2010
240.  150 Danielle Ang
242.  149 kflynn
243.  145 Meow_dasKatze
244.  144 mariotdias
245.  138 I'm A Cuber
246.  137 jachi
247.  134 WHY841
248.  133 Splenj
249.  130 Multicubing
250.  129 bobbybob
250.  129 Fwittles
252.  121 hah27
253.  116 edcuberrules8473
254.  115 DynaXT
255.  111 arbivara
256.  106 GenTheThief
257.  105 PUMA_09
257.  105 ThatKidCuber
259.  103 David ep
260.  102 Twisted Cubing
261.  100 sqAree
262.  99 zlc
263.  95 tungsten
264.  93 kainos
265.  91 FeelTheBeat
266.  90 Jlit
266.  90 NoSekt
268.  89 Burrito Does Cubes
269.  86 FaLoL
270.  85 Nash171
271.  83 Gavsters_Cubing
272.  78 Antto Pitkänen
273.  77 One Wheel
274.  74 White KB
275.  71 cubingcorner
276.  68 Alexandra Minea
277.  67 GT8590
278.  64 Mormi
279.  62 JamesBond54
280.  61 SuperCrafter51
281.  57 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
282.  56 RubikAr
283.  53 Elisa Rippe
284.  52 Cubing_Marmot
285.  51 nicb4491
286.  50 Sir
287.  49 1davey29
288.  48 Q*bertTheCuber
289.  47 Cuber88
290.  44 Exmestify
291.  41 shaub1
292.  36 astnon
293.  34 Hayden Ng
294.  33 Penguinocuber
295.  32 Haya_Mirror
296.  26 Kurukuru
296.  26 Teh Keng Foo
298.  25 Lutz_P
299.  24 F’prime
300.  23 G2013
300.  23 HelgeBerlin
302.  22 Taffy24
303.  21 Aarav
304.  20 Lucas Miote
305.  17 Andy Chakarov
306.  16 SpeedyOctahedron
306.  16 tord705
308.  15 billyinglis
309.  14 damien wee cubing
309.  14 Dimitris11
311.  13 Luarrrrrrrrrr
312.  11 Julio974
312.  11 HeadCube
314.  10 Kingkobra6336
315.  9 Rayan
315.  9 allisonames
317.  8 Ayce
317.  8 geekypandey
319.  7 DIO
320.  5 DivyanshDarshan


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 13, 2022)

320 competitors this week! The winner for this week is number 222!

That means our winner this week is *myoder!* Congratulations!!


----------

